# Ex amante



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ha tenuto tenuto... Poi esploso
Senza aggressivita'ma dice stare male che non dorme la notte che gli manco che si sente un coglione x avermi perso
A volte insinua cazzate
E venuto asapere di un maestro di tennis che mi fa filo manda mail... Pensa voglia avere storie leggere chiede si informa

A me non frega una cippa ( anche se sto 30enne brutto non e' anzi)

No davvero non e'nelle mie corde vivere cosi
Sono stata male ma ho fatto una scelta e voglio andare a vedere a cosa porta investire nuovamente nella famiglia

L altro che sempre stato uomo intelligente mi sembra abbia perso la testa davvero, colui che spingeva x proteggere le famiglie, x un ora di leggerezza ( ok tre o quattro) ora reagisce cosi

Io so di non aver illuso
E credetemi
Sto male perche so essere una brava persona
Oltreche un uomo di una cultura pazzesca un cranio nel suo lavoro ,stimatissimo ...
Gli voglio e vorro' bene sempre, l ho amato? In qualche modo si
C era un rapporto profondo e credetemi mi sono dovuta amputatre una parte di me
Sapete bene no chi lo ha provato?

Inizip credere davvero alle storie tipo loth e tebe quindi penso che si un giretto con tennista....
....



Scherzo 

Comunque capisco chi diceva che qste storie andrebbero sl limite aperte e chiuse all istante
Dopo possono fare male
Eppure so di non avere illuso nessuno
Promesso nulla
sparire non voglio ma mi tenfo conto che lui cerca in qualxhe modo in contatto e io so di essere un po debole nei confronti suoi
X dirci cosa ?

mi sto impegnando qui
Le cose vanno bene 
Lavoro molto e ho i ragazzi
Non capisco come non capisca


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao rosa ...
per me lo hai illuso 

chi non si illude che le cose peggiorino in una 
situazione alla "deriva"?
almeno un po' dico...

poi bho che lo lo dico a fare 
sicuramente ci sarà chi ti saprà dire così 
migliori di me...


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Illuso petche?
Mai detto vivremo insieme
Mai detto mollo tuttp x te
Anzi ribadivo che conoscendomi ed essendo un inquieta da sempre difficilm mi sarei vista in una nuovaxrelaz  impegnativa 

Illuso di che?
Sapessi anzi come smontavo certe fantasie

Come stai tu?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2014)

Illuso perché 
da qualche parte nutri sempre 
la speranza che la persona che "ami"
scelga te...
nonostante tutte le parole ...che in qualche modo 
non vuoi sentire e ti arrivano solo come suoni ...

il sesso lega ...mi è stato detto da uno che era amante...
e volere o volare comincio a crederlo ...
dove c'è sesso e storia lunga ci sarà sempre chi soffre ...

non riescoa spiegarmi crefo..

ora sto abbastanza bene 
passato il periodo tilt...


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Si lega
Hai ragione
Ma quando hai una famiglia a cui credevi tanto...passa in secondo piano
Lui dice che mi e servito x sistemare mio matrimonio
Che mio marito ha capito
E lui e'uscito di scena
Credo mi odi x questo
E arrabbiato


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si lega
> Hai ragione
> Ma quando hai una famiglia a cui credevi tanto...passa in secondo piano
> Lui dice che mi e servito x sistemare mio matrimonio
> ...


Rosa tu ora la racconti così perché hai interpretato in questo modo quello che hai vissuto. Però io l'avevo capita diversamente. Se io, che ti ho solo letta qui, avevo interpretato quella relazione come importante e alternativa al tuo matrimonio finito nella freddezza relazionale tra te e tuo marito (e legata solo per responsabilità nei confronti della famiglia) come può non averla interpretata così anche il tuo amante che si è reso anche libero per comprovare il suo disimpegno dal suo matrimonio e la sua disponibilità per te?
Se non accogli il suo dolore non potrà che essere arrabbiato. Ma ora sono scomparsi i problemi? Tuo marito è diventato un uomo passionale, affettuoso e presente?


----------



## Tersite (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosa tu ora la racconti così perché hai interpretato in questo modo quello che hai vissuto. Però io l'avevo capita diversamente. Se io, che ti ho solo letta qui, avevo interpretato quella relazione come importante e alternativa al tuo matrimonio finito nella freddezza relazionale tra te e tuo marito (e legata solo per responsabilità nei confronti della famiglia) come può non averla interpretata così anche il tuo amante che si è reso anche libero per comprovare il suo disimpegno dal suo matrimonio e la sua disponibilità per te?
> Se non accogli il suo dolore non potrà che essere arrabbiato. Ma ora sono scomparsi i problemi? Tuo marito è diventato un uomo passionale, affettuoso e presente?


APPUNTO!  ho letto qua e là ed è esattamente quel che ho pensato io.


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Si brunetta
Ho capito
Ma ho semore ribadito che anche in caso di separazione io sarei stata pico proprnsa a ridarmi
Me ne starei libera e bella
Credimi
Lavorare tre figli... Avrei una voglia disperata di leggerezza e lui non era piu cosi 
Mio marito sta andando in terapia una volta a sett
Da solo
E cambiato tanto
Stiamo depositando asce di guerra
Ci ascoltiamo
Mi supporta
E fermo e granitico
Sta tenendo botta la dive io l ho massacrato
E si siamo tornarti a baciarci e andare a letto
Come se ricominciasse tutto
L aktra sett patrtiva  x pechino 
L abbiamo fatto come se non ci dovessimo piu vedere
Sospettavo mi chiamasse x dirmi e finita

Ora non saranno rose e fiori e mon lo sono io come molte donne impegnate in aziende che spremono e figli non dono tutta coccolosa 
Ma ho anche capito che devo limitare qsto carattere irascibile che forse lo allontanava
Luo ha capito che non di sola carrieta si vive
Rallenta e comunque qnd puo e stra disponibile 

Vediamo
Chiatamrbte
Vediamo


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Qui c era un matrimonio a distanza
Cosa che non consiglio a nessuno
Due manager
Ognuno fermo
Sulle proprie posizioni
Io con impegno figli
Litigate incomprens lontananza

Non pena x altro non so se rendo
Noi x i capelli ci prendevamo
E comunque ripeto non ho certezze
Solo
Voglia di provare


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ciao Rosa,*

Ciao Rosa, bentornata. Con il marito come va?


----------



## Carola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao
Meglio
Siamo fermamente convinti di riprovare e capire cosa ce se ancora ce
Ne di stare x figli ne x obblighi
Non oiu di tutte le normali famiglie
E provare a ritagliarci spazi
La coppia muore un oo con i figli inutile negarlo
Con due carriere e due citta'ti lascio immaginare
Limite nostro comunque
Ce chi ce la fa in ben altre situazioni
Anche se poi leggendo qui di ogni ne senti
Io poi sai ho confessato e la crepa l ho creata....ma sono cosi
E lo stesso virrei da lui se trattassi di cosa imp
Una dcopata extra non ne morirei x dire
Di piu con sms mail ecc si


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si brunetta
> Ho capito
> Ma ho semore ribadito che anche in caso di separazione io sarei stata pico proprnsa a ridarmi
> Me ne starei libera e bella
> ...


Come chiunque, non posso che essere contenta che tu sia riuscita a re-impegnarti nel tuo matrimonio e fare impegnare tuo marito.
Il tuo (ex) amante non si aspettava una convivenza immediata con te che hai tre figli ma avrà avuto motivo di aspettarsi qualcosa che non eri e non sei stata disposta a dare. Anche con più che ottimi motivi.
Lui si sente tradito e addolorato. Cerca di capirlo. Non per questo devi rinunciare all'impegno nel tuo matrimonio. 
Basta poco. Saprai tu cosa.


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lui dice che mi e servito x sistemare mio matrimonio
> Che mio marito ha capito
> E lui e'uscito di scena
> Credo mi odi x questo
> E arrabbiato


Infatti. È andata esattamente così. Ora che sei riuscita a far girare il tuo matrimonio in modo almeno accettabile manco gli scrivi più. "Per dirci cosa?" per citarti.
Nei fatti è andata proprio così.

Quando lo baciavi e lo guardavi negli occhi, cosa pensi ci leggesse? "Facciamoci una scopatima ma appena mio marito rinsavisce ti mando a cagare?" oppure qualcosa tipo: "ti amo e voglio te"?

Se volevi una cosa "leggera" come scrivi glielo dovevi dire dall'inzio, e soprattutto comportarti di conseguenza, coma fa Lothar per capirci. Si scopa e poi ognuno a casa propria, niente messaggini della buonanotte, email personali e discussioni che riguardano la propria vita che deve essere, appunto, separata. Anche nelle parole.


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tra l'altro hai confessato. L'hai proprio usato come leva per squotere tuo marito dal torpore. 
E ora che ha funzionato...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si brunetta
> Ho capito
> Ma ho semore ribadito che anche in caso di separazione io sarei stata pico proprnsa a ridarmi
> Me ne starei libera e bella
> ...



Che vuol dire *Chiatamrbte?


*E comunque a me il tuo amante fa pena... non era una storiella del cazzo, è normale che soffra, povero cristo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che vuol dire *Chiatamrbte?
> 
> 
> *E comunque a me il tuo amante fa pena... non era una storiella del cazzo, è normale che soffra, povero cristo


Questa è facile! 
*Chiatamrbte = chiaramente*


----------



## Gian (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A volte insinua cazzate
> E venuto a sapere di un maestro di tennis che _mi fa filo _manda mail...
> Pensa voglia avere *storie *leggere chiede si informa


mi sono accorto solo io della evidente gelosia dell'amante di Rosa,
stavolta riguardante un tennista?

Lo dico perchè su altro thread si è parlato tanto del problema-gelosia.

Anche l'amante può essere geloso (bella scoperta....).


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Va be se non si confessa conigli falsi se si confessa si sbaglia comunque ....dipende da chi guarda il fatto traditore  o tradito ecc

Chiatamente e sbagliato tradire non e una soluzione e scusate ma a me manco alla loth mi garba  la moglie cornuta a vita ma dai
Dipende appunto come la guardi no?

Con qst uomo e'partita come un amicizia con ottimo sesso
Nessuna promessa
Se ricordate prime mail lui mi diceva che ero un raggio di sole e io che ero ben inesperta ci rimanevo male
E tutti qui a dire ma cosa pretendi avete famiglie vivitela cosi ma non nuda e cruda eh ce cmq affetto  sms mail e' normale sarebbe triste il contrario solo sesso

Adesso non va bene,dovevo scoparci e saluti

Non so

Io non l ho mai illuso mai promesso nulla anzi sempre ribadito mio caratteraccio e mio passato in cui ammetto mi sono sempre stancata
Vuoi incostanza vuoi xche sono comunque un irrequieta

Mi hanno calmato i bimbi e mio marito
Poi delusa o quello che vuoi e'risbucata fuori mia indole ( non tradivo in passato ma diciamo chiuso parecchie storie anche vicina al matrimonio)

Comunque fosse qui a scrivere un uomo probabilmente direste lui che l amante non e'un avente diritto e che cosi stanno le cose
E che può esserci affetto anche bene perche' no?
Amche di piu ma dali asgretolare unafamiglia no
Sempre detto che vuoi x situazione ( due citta') vuoi x affetto vuoi xche male non stiamo x altri versi non avrei chiuso

Comunque io non sono sparita
Parliamo
Qnd dico parlare di cosa e perche lui insiste x vederci
X me e una cavolata
Ecco

Non e facilissimo neppure x me

Boh
Non ci capisco piu nulla come fai fai sbagli


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Va be se non si confessa conigli falsi se si confessa si sbaglia comunque ....dipende da chi guarda il fatto traditore  o tradito ecc
> 
> Chiatamente e sbagliato tradire non e una soluzione e scusate ma a me manco alla loth mi garba  la moglie cornuta a vita ma dai
> Dipende appunto come la guardi no?
> ...



Ciao Rosa,e'semplice l'hai illuso e farlo con i single e'pericoloso.
Io sto iniziando un''amicizia'',e gia'le ho scritto,che a casa mia sto benissimo,che non cerco nessun amore,e che ci vedremo,forse,molto ma molto raramente.un domani non potra'dirmi''non lo sapevo''.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Rosa,e'semplice l'hai illuso e farlo con i single e'pericoloso.
> Io sto iniziando un''amicizia'',e gia'le ho scritto,che a casa mia sto benissimo,che non cerco nessun amore,e che ci vedremo,forse,molto ma molto raramente.un domani non potra'dirmi''non lo sapevo''.



si ma te, che c;hai tutta sta foga di scopare...cosa lo fai a fare???? qual'e' il punto???
ma perche?????? giusto per inzuppare il tuo biscottone nel latte fresco e caldo appena munto di una giovine giovinca da addestrare???
ti giuro che non capisco perche tradisci....
anzi io lo so....combatti a modo tuo l avanzamneto dell eta...non accetti che stai invecchiando....
ma non e' sufficiente...
mi dai un buon valido motivo per cui lo fai?
grazie


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma te, che c;hai tutta sta foga di scopare...cosa lo fai a fare???? qual'e' il punto???
> ma perche?????? giusto per inzuppare il tuo biscottone nel latte fresco e caldo appena munto di una giovine giovinca da addestrare???
> ti giuro che non capisco perche tradisci....
> anzi io lo so....combatti a modo tuo l avanzamneto dell eta...non accetti che stai invecchiando....
> ...



Piano Miss..non scopo un bel niente,per ora e'una foto,una voce,un'email,ed e'mia coetanea..quindi...
Lo faccio perche'mi diverto..del sesso mi frega zero,ne avrei anche troppo a casa.....


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Piano Miss..non scopo un bel niente,per ora e'una foto,una voce,un'email,ed e'mia coetanea..quindi...
> Lo faccio perche'mi diverto..del sesso mi frega zero,ne avrei anche troppo a casa.....


No io no  mi riferisco a quest ultima...
Cioè fammi capire. Tu hai le amanti ma non ci fai sesso....
Allora di che hai tante amiche....ce li ho pure io cosi. ...


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Loth era sposato

Ora e'single

Ma quindi tu niente sesso
Solo gioco seduzione
Alloraflirti e basta

Ok ci puo stare

Io no cercavo calore affetto sesso

Ma vi diro'
Non ho confessato x averlo
X rsse ibesti con quello che e stato l uomo piu imp della mia vita

E lui inaspettatamente hareagito non mollando il colpo anzi
Fermo e granitico

Non so
Fa male sapere che arreiva qnd minaveva quasi persa del tutto

Maforse non ero comunque pronta x unaseparazione
Lo sei qnd savvero e finito tutto io credo
Non so


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No io no  mi riferisco a quest ultima...
> Cioè fammi capire. Tu hai le amanti ma non ci fai sesso....
> Allora di che hai tante amiche....ce li ho pure io cosi. ...



Non hai afferrato...intendo dire che non sono un'affamato,e che mi diverte come arrivare al sesso.E ci mancherebbe..sarei da ricovero se mi tirassi indietro...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Loth era sposato
> 
> Ora e'single
> 
> ...



 Scusa ma io ho capito solo loth min e persa.....
Boh....chi è loth?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non hai afferrato...intendo dire che non sono un'affamato,e che mi diverte come arrivare al sesso.E ci mancherebbe..sarei da ricovero se mi tirassi indietro...



Siamo due mondi troppo distanti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Rosa*

Certo che come fai sbagli!
Chi non fa non sbaglia.
Son proverbi.
Quando si mettono in moto i sentimenti qualcuno soffre sempre.
C'è chi dice che non soffre pensa che soffrire sia solo strapparsi i capelli ma in ogni relazione umana ci si mette in gioco, ci si creano delle aspettative che possono essere coerenti alle parole e alle promesse o anche più ridotte, fatto sta che quando qualcosa non corrisponde alle aspettative ci si resta male, fosse anche il colore del vestito alla luce del giorno che è diverso da come l'avevamo visto in negozio.
Il tuo ex amante soffre, anche tu hai rinunciato a quel che ti dava lui e hai una delusione-mancanza-sofferenza, sei dispiaciuta che lui soffra, tuo marito ti ha fatto soffrire e ora soffre e si è rimesso in gioco.
La vita è fatta di scelte, rinunce e sofferenze e gioie.
Ora hai scelto. Accetta che chi non è stato scelto ci stia male.
Non si può non far stare male qualcuno.



Forse è per questo che ci costruisce un'etica: per dare un senso alle nostre e altrui sofferenze.


----------



## Tersite (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che come fai sbagli!
> Chi non fa non sbaglia.
> Son proverbi.
> Quando si mettono in moto i sentimenti qualcuno soffre sempre.
> ...


Sarebbe come pretendere che a chi viene amputato un braccio non provi dolore....E se non vuoi farlo soffrire ulteriormente, se pensi che  non c'è speranza alcuna per lui di " riaverti" chiudi TUTTI i contatti con lui, non senza  avergliene spiegato i motivi.... chi è innamorato su aggrappa disperatamente a ogni segnale , anche il più flebile.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Scusa ma io ho capito solo loth min e persa.....
> Boh....chi è loth?


Lothar


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ci vorrebbe un RosaTranslator


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe un RosaTranslator


secnodo un pfrosseore dlel' Unviesrità di cmabrdige, non imorpta in che oridne apapaino le letetre in una paolra, l'uinca csoa imnorptate è che la pimra e la ulimta letetra sinao nel ptoso gituso. Il riustlato può serbmare mloto cnofuso e noonstatne ttuto si può legerge sezna mloti prleobmi. Qesuto si dvee al ftato che la mtene uanma non lgege ongi letetra una ad una, ma la paolra nel suo isineme. cuorsio, no? 
slauti.


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> secnodo un pfrosseore dlel' Unviesrità di cmabrdige, non imorpta in che oridne apapaino le letetre in una paolra, l'uinca csoa imnorptate è che la pimra e la ulimta letetra sinao nel ptoso gituso. Il riustlato può serbmare mloto cnofuso e noonstatne ttuto si può legerge sezna mloti prleobmi. Qesuto si dvee al ftato che la mtene uanma non lgege ongi letetra una ad una, ma la paolra nel suo isineme. cuorsio, no?
> slauti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Bellissimo Brunetta! Il T9 ti fa un baffo!


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ma voi scrivere da cell?
Io si ed e un gran casino!!!

Ho detto di non sentirci
Ma dice che sta peggio

Che sta male
Che sono una cosa bella che gli da energia confrontarsi e ridere e discutere e vuole mantenerlo

Non so
Non so manco io uscisse del tutto
Come amoutarmi un braccio

Lo so rapporto strano


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Bellissimo Brunetta! Il T9 ti fa un baffo!


Ho fatto copia e incolla dal pc. Non l'ho inventato io. So usare bene Google.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivere da cell?
> Io si ed e un gran casino!!!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Ho detto di non sentirci
> ...


Tu hai un problema  con le scelte. Ne hai discusso in terapia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivere da cell?
> Io si ed e un gran casino!!!
> 
> Ho detto di non sentirci
> ...


io lo capisco 

sono come lui (come il tuo amante)

ps si, scrivo dal tel


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma voi scrivere da cell?
> Io si ed e un gran casino!!!
> 
> Ho detto di non sentirci
> ...



Cellulare o smartphone?  Con l'ultimo è facile.

Parlando di cose più serie io ti capisco. Come capisco il tuo amico. Quando si intraprende una storia extraconiugale ognuno cerca qualcosa nell'altro per stare bene, ma non può vantare diritti. Sono scelte.

Se non te la senti, non incontrarlo. Spiegagli che non ti sembra opportuno, per non ricadere nei dubbi amletici che hai avuto per mesi e mesi.

Tuo marito per te si sta curando, da apprezzare.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Si brunetta
In realta in amore
Nel resto lavoro trasferimenti ecc sembre scelto al volo d istinto
Senza troppe para
E credomi ho lasciato nudi  sicuri e brn pagati xxrimettermi in gioco
Roba che lagente mi tel x chiedere sefossi pazza

Nelle scelte in cui entrano altre persone sempre fattp fatica
Non riuscivo a lasciare ma facevo in modo di...
Ho paura di far stare male
Paura di abbandonare
Che magari poi capiti qualcosa
Qsto pensiero mi frena snche dal uscire dalla vita del amante

Forse la morte improvvisa di mio papa'in modo traumatico mi hasegnata dice laterapista 
Non so non so


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Smatphone ma scassato

X lavoro ho bberry ma non scrivo da li
Pure pc e'aziendale


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Smatphone ma scassato
> 
> X lavoro ho bberry ma non scrivo da li
> Pure pc e'aziendale



Chiedi a tuo marito di regalartene uno per San Valentino


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si brunetta
> In realta in amore
> Nel resto lavoro trasferimenti ecc sembre scelto al volo d istinto
> Senza troppe para
> ...


Quello ti ha segnata ma probabilmente anche qualcosa prima.
Normale non voler soffrire né far soffrire, ma è impossibile non scegliere-rinunciare.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Non e vero
Guarda il compagno di tersitguarda altri esempi qui 
In amore si puo non scegliere e forse e'una scelta pure quella
E'egoismo certo
Ma boh 

Prima non so cosa possa essere successo
Comunque il mitivo ad es x cui non sceglievo era che mi stava bene avere anante coccole passione e famiglia amici marito
Insomma comodo cosi

Poi scusami ma io e 80% amiche colleghe tutte a concordare che senza figli sarebbero saltate enne relazioni
Esattamente come a 25/30 anni
I figli enorme collante


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che vuol dire *Chiatamrbte?
> 
> 
> E comunque a me il tuo amante fa pena*... non era una storiella del cazzo, è normale che soffra, povero cristo


anche a me.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Simy dicevi uguale di mio marito
Non lo sto maltrattando non sono sparita
Trovo sempre da dedicargli tempo telefonate
Non dimenticate che lui x un snno mi suggeriva di recuperare  a casa vonbtre figli e un marito che secondo lui mi volevabene
Si e separato ed e'cambiato tutto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non e vero
> Guarda il compagno di tersitguarda altri esempi qui
> In amore si puo non scegliere e forse e'una scelta pure quella
> E'egoismo certo
> ...


Succede di tutto.
Ma se si vuole tutto il rischio di far casini aumenta.
Senza figli sarebbe una relazione diversa.
Se i figli non sono un fondamentale progetto di vita, comune ai genitori, ma solo un collante, insieme al mutuo, e non ci si può poi lamentare di quello che si è riusciti a combinare.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Simy dicevi uguale di mio marito
> Non lo sto maltrattando non sono sparita
> Trovo sempre da dedicargli tempo telefonate
> Non dimenticate che lui x un snno mi suggeriva di recuperare  a casa vonbtre figli e un marito che secondo lui mi volevabene
> Si e separato ed e'cambiato tutto



ma infatti guarda che a me dispiace anche per tuo marito.

si è separato ed è cambiato tutto... ma va? che ti aspettavi? 

secondo me più tempo gli dedichi e più lo fai stare male.


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Io cosadovrei fare?
Cerco di ricostruire qui
Le cosextra noi erano chiare
Tipo teresite e suo compagno
Poi lui si e separato ed ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Simy non si e separato x me con sto cazzo di toni che hai sempre
Ma che ti e successo nellq vita che sei cosi

Adesso passo x la stronza di turno
Se sparisco e dico non cercarmi sono stronza
Se gli do retta alimento
Stasera mi ha chiesto di sentirci
Se gli divo no finisce che sta male

E credimi anche io
Mi sono dovuta mettere li e fare esercio di usare cervello e non la pancia
Mio marito di afesso e dolce
Comunque ho passato dieci anni praticam sola prima
E se vedo una minima pissibilitadi salvare una faniglia lo faccio

Non importa dai.
Ciao


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Simy dicevi uguale di mio marito
> Non lo sto maltrattando non sono sparita
> Trovo sempre da dedicargli tempo telefonate
> Non dimenticate che lui x un anno mi suggeriva di recuperare  a casa con tre figli e un marito che secondo lui mi voleva bene.
> Si e separato ed e'cambiato tutto



Scritta cosi sembra che quando gli faceva comodo potevi restare con tuo marito, adesso che è libero no.

Egoista pure lui.

Quindi non crearti sensi di colpa, pensa a te stessa.


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Con qst uomo e'partita come un amicizia con ottimo sesso
> Nessuna promessa


Tu sei la stessa che non molti mesi fa scrivera, in relazione al ormai ex amante, "lo amo e farei di tutto per lui"?
Se riesco riesumo il post.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Leggi feath
Detto e'partita
Poi ci siamo legati di piu' e ho cercato di chiuderlacredo 8000 volte
Non riuscivo a casa non stavo bene e con lui si
Mi ero creara una realta parallela dive attingerexbisogni certo
E lui con me
Tipico daamanti
Ho capito che non aveva senso crogiolarsi in sto brodo ma capire e reagire
E non mettere miafelicuta nelle mani di un altro o dell ammmmore in generale
Diciamo cosi
A chiudere il matrimonio mai pensato seriamente
Bon non sto cosi male
Mancava sesso attenzioni
Stanno tornando
Io non so se finirabene von mio marito maritengo sacrosanto dare lui dare a noi sta pissibilita di tentare senza amante di mezzo
Se non dovesse andare di nuovo capiro che basta stop

Feath ru stai li a bagnomaria e nulla decidi ad esempio
Ti pare meglio?
Io cosi stavo di merda
Provo a capire non e detto nulla

La differenza von te e che io ho amato molto mio marito e adesso non ho piu cazzi di impostare mia vita x amore
Mandare tutto a fanculo x amante no
Mando se qui non ce ne piu e x  capirlo voglio investirci cosa che con altro  in testa e nel letto non fai chiaro!

Brunetta i figli sono un progetto di vita ma anche un collante dai x cortesia
Ci si tura il naso molto di piu davanti a tanto x loro non negarlo


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Poi a te la moglie non intriga la trovi banale ecc
Mio marito no

Noi litigavamo come pazzi prima
 lui via lontano io qui sola.. un delirio
Inizialm amandoci  trovavamo soluzioni
Poi diventata una guerra anche  nel letto 

Un po doverso da apatia da due sul divsno che non si guardano
Io ero incazzata nera von lui che mi lasciava sempre sola punto
Lui con me che al ritorno ero una belva


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Tu sei la stessa che non molti mesi fa scrivera, in relazione al ormai ex amante, "lo amo e farei di tutto per lui"?
> Se riesco riesumo il post.



esatto. poi però sono io la cattiva


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Simy non si e separato x me con sto cazzo di toni che hai sempre
> Ma che ti e successo nellq vita che sei cosi
> 
> Adesso passo x la stronza di turno
> ...



non mi è successo nulla, figurati. 

cioè secondo te tu ti sei comportata bene? cosa ti aspetti: comprensione? sorry ma da me non l'avrai. 

io non dico che tu stia sbagliando a salvare la famiglia, dico solo che da una parte c'è un marito ferito per il tradimento e dall'altra un amante ferito perchè per mesi avete parlato di amore.


----------



## Tersite (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io cosadovrei fare?
> Cerco di ricostruire qui
> Le cosextra noi erano chiare
> Tipo teresite e suo compagno
> Poi lui si e separato ed ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento


Visto che mi si tira in causa   le cose fra noi sono sempre state chiare e io ho rispettato i patti anche dopo essermi resa libera ma lui mai ha avuto intenzione di ricostruire il rapporto con la moglie Anche questa e una scelta ma dettata da altre contingenze Se rimane dove è
Non è certo per amore e lo dimostra il fatto che appena può e da me che corre. E con me che condivide tutto il possibile mutuo figlia e spesa a parte


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Non ci sicomporta bene avere amante e marito qst e certo
Ma nessuno gli ha mai detto ti amo
A voi dicevo cosa orovavo con lui ero decusamebte abbottonata tant e che mi diceva non parli mai
Ripeto lui non l ho illuso e sempre detto che x adesso le cose stavano cosi
Tant e che kui mi ha ribadito piu vokte non mi hai illuoso nrlla maniera piu assoluta

Simy sei acida cone un limone


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath ru stai li a bagnomaria e nulla decidi ad esempio
> Ti pare meglio?
> Io cosi stavo di merda


Io stavo di merdissima prima e di merda ora. In un certo senso la situazione per me è migliorata ora che l'ex-amante è sparita.
Ma la mia paura che è che starei di merda anche se andassi a vivere per conto mio, non dovrei più fingere (poco e male) con mia moglie ma il deserto attorno a me rimarrebbe.
Non ho più il contrappeso di una relazione appagante dall'altra parte. Mi sento solo ora a casa con mia moglie e sarei solo andando a vivere da solo. Non so se e quale potrebbe essere il vantaggio. Per non parlare che, per ora, per mio figlio potrebbe essere meglio io rimanessi dove sono, chissà. 



rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi a te la moglie non intriga la trovi banale ecc
> Mio marito no
> 
> Un po doverso da apatia da due sul divsno che non si guardano
> ...


Sicuramente. Le nostre storie sono profondamente diverse. 
E non mi è mai passato per la mente che tu faccia male a salvare il tuo matrimonio. Ne ti considero una stronza. Sono convinto che tu abbia fatto quello che hai fatto in buona fede e inconsapevolmente.
Quello che un po' mi lascia perplesso è questa tua sorpresa riguardo la reazione del tuo ex amante. Mi pare più che scontata.
Ci hai fatto coccole, baci e sesso per dei mesi. Parlandogli di te e dei tuoi sogni e preoccupazioni. E ora una stretta di mano e tanti cari saluti.
Come pensavi potesse prenderla?
Inoltre quello che ha detto è assolutamente corretto. Nei fatti è andata esattamente così. Lui è stata la leva per sbloccare tuo marito, adempito al servizio un caro saluto e bye bye.
Ripeto, son convinto che tu non abbia pianificato questo a tavolino in malafede. Ma nei fatti così è andata. Contento non può essere di sicuro.
Secondo me faresti meglio ora a non sentirlo proprio più, neanche una mail. Se continui a contattarlo continui a illuderlo ancora di più.
Lui ora si aggrapperà a qualsiasi piccola cazzata per non perdere la speranza di riaverti. Speranza che invece deve morire il più velocemente possibile.
Cerca almeno di non infierire ora che hai capito come funziona la cosa.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Poi lo so pure io che non sono ne unasanta ne una che ha agito bene non mi gaso ne mi sento figa anzi abbastanza na merda grazie

Pero'uno viene qui mica x sentirsi dire cose che gia sa.
So che ce uno che soffrei e altro pure
Dico solo che non ho mai promesso nulladi nulla sempre detto che a prescindere dai figli io non avrei cazzi di ricominciare una vita a due di un certo tipo
Tutto li
Mai detto ti amo ( anche se si provo una cosa forte x lui correrei in qualsiasi momento gli darei un braccio senza pensarci un minuto se sta male impazzisco ecc ecc)
Ma qui ho una cosagrande da tenere salda e figli da crescere
Mai detto aspettami
Mai detto separiamoci e proviamo a pensare ad un futuro  io e te 
Mai mai mai
E lui ammette sia cosi

Boh
Diciamo che si e innamorato ma nel suo matrimonio non ci stava piu dentro
Stop

E comunque sensi di colpa ne ho comunque grazie


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Feath non e'cosi
Nessunastretta di mano
Nessun atteggiamento del cavolo da parte mia
Non so piu cosafare semplicemente, non sono stupitadallasua reazione ( odfio 8 mail in due ore di notte ..) solo non so che fare
Se sto ferma e dico che meglio non sentirci ( anche x me che cazzo patisco vederlo) lui dice che gli manco che sparire dallasua vita adesso e'troppo
Se ci sent voi dite che faccio peggio

Ibsomma
Feath io non riesco a gestire il dolore di mio marito che in questi mesi e'un altro si sbatte come un pazzo e attento mi ascolta
Lo cedo con i ragazzi lo vedo come hagestiro tutto
Confessabdo credevo di portare chiarezza, un matrimonio aperto una moment separazione in casa
Mi ha stravolto la suareazione, inaspettata, mi hastupito
O e nokto furbo o davvero mi ama
Io avevo dubbi du questo

Cosi mi sono ritrovata in mezzo  capusci?
Non c'era nulladi premeditato
Nulla di macchiavellico

Credetemi
Da una parte unnu uomo meraviglioso e dall altra forse ..anche

Saro io infantile dai
Non li merito
Anche se forse qualcosa varro pure io 
Non so

Ciao grazie


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cosi mi sono ritrovata in mezzo  capusci?
> Non c'era nulladi premeditato
> Nulla di macchiavellico


Ma infatti. Questo lo avevo capito.

Ti stavo solo dicendo che il tuo ex amante ha ragione. E che è più che normale che sia incazzato.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Feath non e'cosi
> Nessunastretta di mano
> Nessun atteggiamento del cavolo da parte mia
> Non so piu cosafare semplicemente, non sono stupitadallasua reazione ( odfio 8 mail in due ore di notte ..) solo non so che fare
> ...



Ciao Rosa,mi spiace leggerti in questi termini...poi proprio oggi,che ognuno/a dovrebbe essere al motel,con la/il proprio amante,a bere spumante e fare sesso,per la Festa degli Amanti....

Il consiglio e'questo..fatti di nebbia,blocca sia il suo numero di cell,che email...scordatelo per sempre...ok??


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non ci sicomporta bene avere amante e marito qst e certo
> Ma nessuno gli ha mai detto ti amo
> A voi dicevo cosa orovavo con lui ero decusamebte abbottonata tant e che mi diceva non parli mai
> Ripeto lui non l ho illuso e sempre detto che x adesso le cose stavano cosi
> ...


e no!
quella acida qui sono io
che si sappia una volta
per tutte


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il consiglio e'questo..fatti di nebbia,blocca sia il suo numero di cell,che email...scordatelo per sempre...ok??


:up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Io questo trovo dastronzi ... sparire
Se fai cosi e solo perche non te ne frega nulla di nulla dai
Che modi sono?

Io mai riuscita .


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Poi forsezunicasoluzione x dimenticarci immagino 

Io qd ho provato lui scriveva delle cose che ci stavo di merda stavo male
Me lo sto imponendo come atteggiam lo sapete perche trovo sia corretto x mio matrimonio

Investire in esso

Provero' di nuovo


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Non so se possa esistere un atteggiamento che faccia soffrire meno il tuo ex amante.

Ohi, sia chiaro che so che non hai fatto nulla con malignità. ma quoto Brunetta... c'è poco da fare, quella situazione non poteva che portare sofferenza a qualcuno.

Cmq, se chiudi di netto gli toglierai quel briciolo di sostegno che ha da te, e potrebbe pensare -come già pensa- che ti è servito fin che ti è servito, e poi nel cesto della spazzatura.
Se invece centellini, diventa una tortura cinese, e lui avrà mille occasioni in più di nutrire false speranze e di soffrire. E magari di dirti poi "e quindi perchè voleva continuare a vederci? come pretende che noi si possa essere amici dopo che mi ha mollato?"
Alla fine lo facciamo tutti... inveire contro "il modo" con cui siamo lasciati, più che essere stati lasciati.
Non si dice sempre così? "non mi fa rabbia che mi abbia lasciato.. è il _modo_!"
Qualunque sia questo modo (anche se ovviamente sì, ci sono modi bruttissimi)

Che fare?
Mà, io darei credito al fatto che lui è un uomo adulto e che pure lui, poraccio, si deve smazzare la conseguenza delle sue azioni. E lasciare scegliere a lui.

Epperò, ciccia, mettitela via, proprio come ha detto Brunetta. Non puoi evitare la sofferenza.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie nausicae brunetta  ecc
Non vado fieradi cio che ho fatto e se mi conosceste di persona da anni non vi sembrerebbe possibile x il valore che davo a certe cose
Ota  non voglio fare la gattamorta so vede che dentro non sono cosi come credevo e uscito di me un lato anche piu passionalw piu dolce con qst uomo
Forse ha saputo tirare fuori il meglio di me 

Il punto e'che fossi 15 anni fa senza niente di concreto in ballo mi sarei buttata
Le scelte se rischio io e bastaso farle, eccome
Qui ci sono
Altre 4 persone

Forse no non sono cosi sicura del mio amore
So che anche i piu grandi amori naufragano davanti ai tanti oroblemi
E quo tra km figli coniugi

Uff
Disastro
E il grosso valore aggiunto e'il cambiamento di mio marito
Non so se sara x sempre

Unico tentativo maturo minpare sia quello di dare credito al ns matrimonio e vedere se possibile farlo

Poi vedro'
Ma non provarci mi farebbe sentire inadeguata irresponsabile ed egoista


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultima cosa
Rinunciare a lui significa rinunciare a tantissimo X me

Tantissimo
So che cosa ce tra  noi e' tanto.

Un altra piu egoista non credo lo farebbe.
Forse vivrebbe meglio.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Questo lo avevo capito.
> 
> Ti stavo solo dicendo che il tuo ex amante ha ragione. E che è più che normale che sia incazzato.



Non è tanto normale, perchè quando pure lui era in famiglia scoraggiava Rosa dal lasciare la famiglia.

Come sempre subentra l'egoismo, umano ma è cosi.

Del resto anche tu  Feather  avresti lasciato tua moglie e tuo figlio se la tua amante non ti avesse lasciato.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io questo trovo dastronzi ... sparire
> Se fai cosi e solo perche non te ne frega nulla di nulla dai
> Che modi sono?
> 
> Io mai riuscita .



Sarebbe onesto verso tuo marito visto che come dici tu sta facendo di tutto per riconquistarti.

Non puoi tenere  entrambe le relazioni, o non ci sarà una vera rinascita  con tuo marito, sarai sempre divisa e combattuta.

L'amante non vuole solo le tue email, vuole te.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Esatto disinc
Inizialm spariva risbucava 
Una voktasll inizio mi disse pure che mio marito era un bel ragazzo un uomo di successo di pensarci
Firse li era insicurezza gelosia comunque eraben fermo sul fatto di proteggere tutto
A volte fibivamo a letto due sorriso e ognuno via x fatto suoi nel cuore della notte
Manco si preoccupavase fossi giunta adestinazione x dire
Poi canbiato tutto certo
Un altra persona


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Si e'innamorato
Dice che glinpiacevo fisicamentevpoi piano piano e subentrato altro ma x un po di tempo buono era come devecessere tra amanti
Credo


Anche io sono cambiata

Ma forse si
Non come lui


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Esatto disinc
> Inizialm spariva risbucava
> Una voktasll inizio mi disse pure che mio marito era un bel ragazzo un uomo di successo di pensarci
> Forse li era insicurezza gelosia comunque era ben fermo sul fatto di proteggere tutto
> ...




Non un altra persona, una persona libera.

E' la conferma che come tantissime persone pensava al proprio tornaconto, prima, e lo fa in modo diverso adesso, ora è solo, gli piaci, e sarà pure geloso dell'armonia ritrovata con il tuo bel marito.

Sei tu che devi deciderti.

Avendo rivelato il tradimento a tuo marito, ora non puoi continuare a tradirlo, non mi sembri il tipo. Staresti male.

Avresti dovuto pensarci prima e continuare a fare la doppia vita senza rispolverare l'intesa affettiva e sessuale con tuo marito.

MOLLALO se ne farà una ragione.


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

*bentornata, rosa*

ma quindi ora tu vorresti sapere come far soffrire il meno possibile il tuo ex amante?


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma quindi ora tu vorresti sapere come far soffrire il meno possibile il tuo ex amante?


scusa, mi potresti spiegare cosa ci sia di riprovevole  nella mia domanda?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> scusa, mi potresti spiegare cosa ci sia di riprovevole  nella mia domanda?


nulla,solo che qui qualcuno oggi si sta divertendo a sparare disapprovazioni a caso


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> scusa, mi potresti spiegare cosa ci sia di riprovevole  nella mia domanda?


Stai facendo tutto da solo


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Non vorrei stesse male

Ma come dice disinc prima stavabene cosi anche a lui
Lui dice che quello che ce tra noi e tanto ed e profondo e che io me lo nego per la famiglia
A volte capisce
Altre si vede sente che sta male

Non sto continuando la doppia vita qst no
Ho confessato mica x rispolverare nulla ho confessato petche tradire non e nelle mie corde
Balle scuse omissioni
Non mi piace nessun tipo di tradimento

Pero l ho fatto segno che mio bisogno c era
Continuare non avevasenso snche perche lui vuole di piu
Poi qnd gli dicevo che mettermi pressioni  era peggio vedevo che si trneva
Hasofferto sicuram tanto
Mio marito invece non so
Pare avere incassato ma io ho molto minimizzato la storia con altro
X non fare male 

Ecco questo e'


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Stai facendo tutto da solo


no no, ti assicuro, non mi sono disapprovata da sola, cioé sono masochista,
è vero, ma.....non idiota


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no no, ti assicuro, non mi sono disapprovata da sola, cioé sono masochista,
> è vero, ma.....non idiota


Scusa nn avevo capito che avessi ricevuto un rosso 
Tu sei masochista e io fulminata


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non vorrei stesse male
> 
> Ma come dice disinc prima stavabene cosi anche a lui
> Lui dice che quello che ce tra noi e tanto ed e profondo e che io me lo nego per la famiglia
> ...


 sai che io non ti capisco?
hai uno strano modo di non far soffrire le persone.
cioé....non sei sincera.
tu lasci credere, minimizzi, non sei netta.
invece qua scrivi tutto e il contrario di tutto.
come se le parole non avessero un peso.
non riesco a trovare il filo logico.
esempio, un mese fa scrivevi che tuo marito era
tipo un mostro insensibile, cioé non con queste
parole, naturalmente, estremizzo per rendere
il concetto.
Ora invece è innamorato, attento, sesso alla grande.
scrivi che non ti piace mentire.
basterebbe ribadire al tuo ex amante che non sei mai
stata innamorata di lui e che mai hai pensato di lasciare
tuo marito per lui. che non sei interessata a un presente
o futuro con lui.
che per te era una scopata con amicizia.
e stop.
soffrirebbe meno


ps
ecco, qua, invece, la disapprovazione ci può stare....


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla,solo che qui qualcuno oggi si sta divertendo a sparare disapprovazioni a caso


ahhh ok, grazie perplesso.


----------



## tullio (13 Febbraio 2014)

Senza giudicare nessuno: del resto non conosco le premesse della storia. Rosa ha fatto una scelta, riprendersi la famiglia, e questa scelta va rispettata. Andrebbe rispettata qualsiasi scelta, a maggior ragione questa. Come tutte le scelte comporta rinunce, rimpianti, lacerazioni e dolore. Non sono scelte che si fanno a caso, si fanno con motivazioni e, con impegno, sentimenti. E dispiace, dispiace sempre. Quella persona, l'amante, tiene a Rosa, ci tiene molto e anche Rosa tiene a lui. Ma ha scelto diversamente. E' sempre triste far soffrire chi ci vuol bene ma a volte è inevitabile. Non è semplice crudeltà è il risultato del fatto che si deve scegliere prima o poi. Rosa sconterà nella sua anima questo dolore e l'amante ancora di più. Spiace ma non è possibile fare diversamene. A questo punto l'unica cosa da fare è non illudere più quella persona. E per fare questo occorre un taglio netto. Deciso. Sembra crudele ma è peggio, molto peggio, centellinare una parola, un segno, un sms... Occorre spiegare e poi sparire, per sempre e in modo deciso. Tra qualche anno si potranno anche mandare gli auguri per Natale ma ora occorre chiudere. Lo dicono tutti qui, e non è un caso: è la cosa migliore e anzi, l'unica da fare. Ci saranno un mucchio di cocci, certo, ma fare il contrario significa moltiplicare a dismisura speranze e dolori. Ci vuole coraggio, naturalmente: sarebbe più facile continuare ad illudere. Occorre spiegare e sparire, non spiegare e poi spiegare e poi spiegare ancora. Quella persona sicuramente non è sciocca e, intellettualmente, ha perfettamente capito: solo che si aggrappa ad ogni speranza e questo fa male a Rosa e soprattutto a lui. IL rispetto stesso per ciò che è stato impone di farlo soffrire i lmeno possibile. E un taglio netto è la miglior cosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> basterebbe ribadire al tuo ex amante che non sei mai
> stata innamorata di lui e che mai hai pensato di lasciare
> tuo marito per lui. *che non sei interessata a un presente
> o futuro con lui.
> ...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Ultima cosa
> Rinunciare a lui significa rinunciare a tantissimo X me
> 
> Tantissimo
> ...



peccato che quanto espresso nella parte evidenziata è esattamente il contrario di quello che ha scritto rosa

Rosa, per dirla come jb: se il tuo ex amante è uno svantaggiato in quanto ti butta addosso la sua sofferenza , non è che tu debba fartene per forza carico.

gli hai voluto bene? lascialo andare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla,solo che qui qualcuno oggi si sta divertendo a sparare disapprovazioni a caso


Anche a me, per il post dove ho chiesto di che si parla

adesso sparo anch'io a caso, dai!


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato che quanto espresso nella parte evidenziata è esattamente il contrario di quello che ha scritto rosa
> 
> Rosa, per dirla come jb: se il tuo ex amante è uno svantaggiato in quanto ti butta addosso la sua sofferenza , non è che tu debba fartene per forza carico.
> 
> gli hai voluto bene? lascialo andare



non mi pareva


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sai che io non ti capisco?
> hai uno strano modo di non far soffrire le persone.
> cioé....non sei sincera.
> tu lasci credere, minimizzi, non sei netta.
> ...


fatto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato che quanto espresso nella parte evidenziata è esattamente il contrario di quello che ha scritto rosa
> 
> Rosa, per dirla come jb: se il tuo ex amante è uno svantaggiato in quanto ti butta addosso la sua sofferenza , non è che tu debba fartene per forza carico.
> 
> gli hai voluto bene? lascialo andare


Anche a te!

manco ho letto cosa avevi scritto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato che quanto espresso nella parte evidenziata è esattamente il contrario di quello che ha scritto rosa
> 
> Rosa, per dirla come jb: se il tuo ex amante è uno svantaggiato in quanto ti butta addosso la sua sofferenza , non è che tu debba fartene per forza carico.
> 
> gli hai voluto bene? lascialo andare



E comunque "lasciami andare" lo si dice solo a me! E solo dopo aver ammazzato un paio di conigli!


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Guarda hormby sono molto confusa
Stanca
Presa da mille faccende
Pressata dadue uomini

Mi sento tirare da ogni parte vomoreso capo figli ecc

Al di ladi qst si mio marito sino a pichi mesi fa non era un mostro ma pareva non vedere
Sai bene come abbiamo passato gli ultimi anni di matrimonio
Il mio tradimento ed il mio dire che volevo pensare ad unaseparazione hanno avuto si di lui effetto doccia gelata
E andato in terapia
Si dimostra piu attento
Nessuno ha parlato di sesso travolgrnte e ammmmore ritrovato
Ma di miglioramenti suoi
Comprensione di errori miei
Voglia di non buttare nel cesso 15 anni 
Minimizzo non gli dico certp che con altro stavo da dio che ci scopavo benissimo che e piu orofondo e sensibile di lui a che pro?
Umiliarlo ferirlo?
Gli ho detto che non mi sono soaventata che un altro uomo si entrato nella mia vita

Questo
All altro ho detto dasempre che mai avrei mollato famiglia x inseguire un amore 
La cosa principale x me e crescere i ragazzi farli stare sereni

Ma anche capire se con mio marito posso ritrovate la felicita il sesso la complicita
Se ce lui non riesco.
La priorita nonistante tutto non e'lui ma ancora la mia famiglia
Questo non significa che scopavo con lui senza coinvolgimento
Ma mai pensato ad iniziare comunque un altra vita
Dopo 15 anni di vita di coppia figli ecc???
No ragazze proprio no zero voglia scusate

Lui errore suo credo sia stato dopo la separazione insistere molto volete vedersi do piu ecc

Saro stronza io ma qui vedo che questi rapporto inevitabil portano sofferenza
O vieni beccato
O scopri
O ti innamori non ricsmbiata/o di uno sposato/a
O qmante sparisce

Insomma da fuori facile giudicare poi qnd ci sei dentro.. Cambia
Io voglio solo capire come andrebbero le cose senza altro 
Ma altro non vuole lasciarmi questo tempo
Che potrebbe anche avere come risvolto un fallimento x me con mio marito e la fine
O un nuovo inizio
Lui teme perdermi dice

Anche lui dice tutto e contrario di tutto tupico di queste folli storie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Adesso chi posso disapprovare?

ma dov'è Tuba? E Joey Coccolino amoroso? E Spidy?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non vorrei stesse male
> 
> Ma come dice disinc prima stavabene cosi anche a lui
> Lui dice che quello che ce tra noi e tanto ed e profondo e che io me lo nego per la famiglia
> ...


praticamente per non far male prima di qui poi di li 
Hai fatto un casino...
Rosa ti può sembrare una cosa stupida e banale...ma se cominci a 
pensare cosa fa bene a te ti farai meno problemi
è inevitabile che qualcuno non soffra quando di mezzo ci sono 
sentimenti e emozioni ...
basti sempre essere sinceri con se stessi gli altri se ne faranno
una ragione e se non se la fanno ...che gli devo dire...cazzi loro ...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Adesso chi posso disapprovare?
> 
> ma dov'è Tuba? E Joey Coccolino amoroso? E Spidy?



Fai pure tanto oggi gira così...:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara dopo il taglio netto mi sono trovata 6 mail scritte nel cuore della notte di un uomo non lagnoso questo no ma molto triste distrutto
Non sono riuscita a passarci su
Ma da li si ha ripreso a cercarmi a chiedere di vederci di parlare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fai pure tanto oggi gira così...:mrgreen:


Fatto!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Fatto!



Madonna ma il post era ancora caldo !


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Chiara dopo il taglio netto mi sono trovata 6 mail scritte nel cuore della notte di un uomo non lagnoso questo no ma molto triste distrutto
> Non sono riuscita a passarci su
> Ma da li si ha ripreso a cercarmi a chiedere di vederci di parlare...



Povero...... Anch'io sono così cagacazzo....... Che segno é? Cancro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Madonna ma il post era ancora caldo !


Più veloce della luce!


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Hai ragione luna
Hai ragione
Io pure stabile non sono

Tanto centrata nel lavoro qnt fuori in qsta situazione 
Qnd avevo amante stavo bene con lui poi cadevo nella tristezza semso di colpa
Ora che non ce sono piu serena tranquilla ma certo lui manca e divessi un domani saperlo con un altra ammetto patirei
Ma sono le conseguenze delle scekte quindi sto provando a fare cio che credo sia bene x tutti

Mi stona un po che fossi sola non so cosa avrei scelto. Perche con altro ero felice
Ma anche svincolata da una vita un po al limite
Fare il mio lavoro con tre figli e loro imprgni mi sta massacrando ragazze
Periodo proprio di stanca totale e firse vivevo molto lui come un evasione
Passera'
Sento molte mamme in carriera messe come me
Grazie
Ciao


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Pesci
Io gemelli


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fatemi le carte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Pesci
> Io gemelli



Eh vedi! Pesci! Sempre segno d'acqua! I più cagacazzo di tutti!


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh vedi! Pesci! Sempre segno d'acqua! I più cagacazzo di tutti!


vero.
io sono cancro


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ho un figlio cancro
Dolcissimo
Lunatico
Molto sensibile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ho un figlio cancro
> Dolcissimo
> Lunatico
> Molto sensibile


Si, si, siamo sensibilissimi... Pure troppo... Soffriamo tanto... Io piango anche con le pubblicità


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Anche io clem
X quella della P&g sulle mamme versato lacrimoni

Sono unagemelli anomala


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche io clem
> X quella della P&g sulle mamme versato lacrimoni
> 
> Sono unagemelli anomala


Oh quella P&G mi fa singhiozzare!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Pesci
> Io gemelli



Gemelli?
che caratteraccio!
mio marito gemelli ,mia cognata gemelli, una nipote gemelli 
un'amica gemelli...tutti musoni, non va mai bene nulla 
se fai così dovevi fare cosa e se fai cosa dovevi fare così ...
doppi ...bel senso lunatici al massimo ...non ssi mai cosa pensano veramente ...
molto sensibili per compensare ...
spero solo mio bambino che deve nascere li lì non sia gemelli 
due musoni non so se li reggerei


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Adesso chi posso disapprovare?
> 
> ma dov'è Tuba? E Joey Coccolino amoroso? E Spidy?


Sono gelosa. Voglio una disapprovazione anch'io.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Io tutto possono dire ma sono sempre allegra sorridente anzi umorismo ed ironia mie qualita principali
Poi certo sono mutevole non mi sto dietro da sola e testarda


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Leggi feath
> Detto e'partita
> Poi ci siamo legati di piu' e ho cercato di chiuderlacredo 8000 volte
> Non riuscivo a casa non stavo bene e con lui si
> ...


Per me i figli sono un collante se sono un progetto, altrimenti li si carica di un peso che non è giusto debbano sopportare.
E non è necessario che venga loro detto ma nei fatti si finisce per avere aspettative, di qualunque tipo, irrealistiche che rischiano di farli sentire inadeguati.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Visto che mi si tira in causa   le cose fra noi sono sempre state chiare e io ho rispettato i patti anche dopo essermi resa libera ma lui mai ha avuto intenzione di ricostruire il rapporto con la moglie Anche questa e una scelta ma dettata da altre contingenze Se rimane dove è
> Non è certo per amore e lo dimostra il fatto che appena può e da me che corre. E con me che condivide tutto il possibile mutuo figlia e spesa a parte


Premetto che non mi riferisco specificamente a te.
Non capisco questo (non è solo tuo e mi hai solo ispirato una riflessione) il voler sapere cosa è amore e se è amore per l'altr* (moglie-marito o amate che sia). Se si sta con una persona che sta anche con un'altra persona, per qualunque ragione, non ama davvero nessuna delle due, per me.
Non ci si può accontentare di quello che si ha (se non ci si accontenta si chiude) senza necessariamente vivere in modo competitivo il rapporto con l'altr*?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io questo trovo dastronzi ... sparire
> Se fai cosi e solo perche non te ne frega nulla di nulla dai
> Che modi sono?
> 
> Io mai riuscita .


:up:
Io non sono d'accordo con chi ti dice di sparire.
E' lui che dovrebbe "cancellarti". Fatto da te sarebbe crudele. Naturalmente non è nemmeno giusto alimentare speranze irrealizzabili.


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> e no!
> quella acida qui sono io
> che si sappia una volta
> per tutte


anch'io mi sono beccata
un rosso per questo commento
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che non mi riferisco specificamente a te.
> Non capisco questo (non è solo tuo e mi hai solo ispirato una riflessione) il voler sapere cosa è amore e se è amore per l'altr* (moglie-marito o amate che sia). Se si sta con una persona che sta anche con un'altra persona, per qualunque ragione, non ama davvero nessuna delle due, per me.
> Non ci si può accontentare di quello che si ha (se non ci si accontenta si chiude)   senza necessariamente vivere in modo competitivo il rapporto con l'altr*?


:up::up::up:

Lo penso anch'io.

:up::up::up:


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è tanto normale, perchè quando pure lui era in famiglia scoraggiava Rosa dal lasciare la famiglia.
> 
> Come sempre subentra l'egoismo, umano ma è cosi.
> 
> Del resto anche tu  Feather  avresti lasciato tua moglie e tuo figlio se la tua amante non ti avesse lasciato.


Non sono d'accordo. Nelle relazioni tra amanti c'è sempre una grande distanza tra quello che si dice e quello che si fa. E sono i fatti che parlano.
E fatti sono:
Lei: se lo è goduto finché suo marito s'è "risvegliato" e ora tanti cari saluti.
Lui: è innamorato di lei, si è separato ed è pronto a una vita con lei.
Questi sono i fatti, quello che hanno fatto. Il resto sono solo parole.
Ovvio che entrambi hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto per la propria felicità. L'altruismo non esiste. Nessuno fa qualcosa "per un altro".
Dico solo che mentre lui è andato fino in fondo alla relazione sviluppandola, lei ha girato i tacchi e, nei fatti, lasciato solo.
Pretendere che sia contento e allegro mi pare troppo.
Rosa avrà fatto del suo meglio per carità. Ma per come stanno le cose ora è inevitabile che lui soffra come un cane.

Certo, avrei lasciato mia moglie pure io, e lo farei tutt'ora se avessi come contropartita una relazione come la voglio io.
E non è escluso lasci mia moglie comunque.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si sta con una persona che sta anche con un'altra persona, per qualunque ragione, non ama davvero nessuna delle due, per me.


Mi secca doverlo ammettere, ma hai ragione da vendere qui.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Insomma da fuori facile giudicare poi qnd ci sei dentro.. Cambia


Guarda che non era mia intenzione dare giudizi morali. Anche volessi non sono certo nella posizione di giudicare nessuno.
Volevo solo evidenziare i fatti. Chiamare le cose con il proprio nome. Tutto qui, nessun giudizio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Chiara dopo il taglio netto mi sono trovata 6 mail scritte nel cuore della notte di un uomo non lagnoso questo no ma molto triste distrutto
> Non sono riuscita a passarci su
> Ma da li si ha ripreso a cercarmi a chiedere di vederci di parlare...


Ribadisco: uno svantaggiato.
Che non vuol dire una persona indegna. 
Semplicemente un uomo che non ce la fa da solo. E cerca aiuto in chi non può darglielo e nemmeo dovrebbe, dal momento che ha fatto una scelta diversa.


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Semplicemente un uomo che non ce la fa da solo.


Quando sei innamorato di una donna, e ti manca come l'aria.. A chi scrive? 
Semplicemente è innamorato e ci vorrà del tempo prima che anche l'ultimo barlume di speranza muoi e si rassegni e 'move on'.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti. È andata esattamente così. Ora che sei riuscita a far girare il tuo matrimonio in modo almeno accettabile manco gli scrivi più. "Per dirci cosa?" per citarti.
> Nei fatti è andata proprio così.
> 
> Quando lo baciavi e lo guardavi negli occhi, cosa pensi ci leggesse? "Facciamoci una scopatima ma appena mio marito rinsavisce ti mando a cagare?" oppure qualcosa tipo: "ti amo e voglio te"?
> ...


Quoto. Anche se la certezza è che rosa non l abbia "fatto apposta".
Ha sottovalutato secondo me certi suoi modi di rapportarsi con lui e lui.

Mi dispiace davvero tanto per lui.
Tanto. 
In bocca al lupo rosa

Ma soprattutto in bocca al lupo lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quando sei innamorato di una donna, e ti manca come l'aria.. A chi scrive?
> Semplicemente è innamorato e ci vorrà del tempo prima che anche l'ultimo barlume di speranza muoi e si rassegni e 'move on'.


Se lo tiene dignitosamente per sè.
Io non vado certo a sindacare su quello che prova o su quanto soffre: chi non ci è passato? 
Ed è anche ovvio che in quei momenti si agisce per quello che si sente, compresi certi comportamenti esasperati da polpettone romantico, come copione insegna. 
Che poi questo comportamenti siano autolesionisti e differiscano alla grande il momento della "guarigione" è altrettanto ovvio.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se lo tiene dignitosamente per sè.
> Io non vado certo a sindacare su quello che prova o su quanto soffre: chi non ci è passato?
> Ed è anche ovvio che in quei momenti si agisce per quello che si sente, compresi certi comportamenti esasperati da polpettone romantico, come copione insegna.
> Che poi questo comportamenti siano autolesionisti e differiscano alla grande il momento della "guarigione" è altrettanto ovvio.


condivido


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> secnodo un pfrosseore dlel' Unviesrità di cmabrdige, non imorpta in che oridne apapaino le letetre in una paolra, l'uinca csoa imnorptate è che la pimra e la ulimta letetra sinao nel ptoso gituso. Il riustlato può serbmare mloto cnofuso e noonstatne ttuto si può legerge sezna mloti prleobmi. Qesuto si dvee al ftato che la mtene uanma non lgege ongi letetra una ad una, ma la paolra nel suo isineme. cuorsio, no?
> slauti.



Fantastico!


----------



## feather (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se lo tiene dignitosamente per sè.


Tra qualche mese farà proprio così ma per ora, a botta calda, mi sa difficile.


----------



## Tersite (14 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che non mi riferisco specificamente a te.
> Non capisco questo (non è solo tuo e mi hai solo ispirato una riflessione) il voler sapere cosa è amore e se è amore per l'altr* (moglie-marito o amate che sia). Se si sta con una persona che sta anche con un'altra persona, per qualunque ragione, non ama davvero nessuna delle due, per me
> Non ci si può accontentare di quello che si ha (se non ci si accontenta si chiude) senza necessariamente vivere in modo competitivo il rapporto con l'altr*?


Certo che si può, però, almeno io la penso così, se avessi il dubbio, non la certezza, che" sta con un altra" ( nello specifico la moglie), perchè ne è ancora innamorato e io gli servissi per  ravvivare , rinnovare il suo rapporto con lei; bhè non sarei competitiva.. lo manderei direttamente a c............re....Non pretendo l'esclusiva, o si essere la priorità nella sua vita, ma di contare davvero, di essere nel suo cuore si... questo si.
a


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Se lo tiene dignitosamente per sè.
> *Io non vado certo a sindacare su quello che prova o su quanto soffre: chi non ci è passato?
> Ed è anche ovvio che in quei momenti si agisce per quello che si sente, compresi certi comportamenti esasperati da polpettone romantico, come copione insegna.
> Che poi questo comportamenti siano autolesionisti e differiscano alla grande il momento della "guarigione" è altrettanto ovvio.


sono d'accordo.
Specie ricordando che quando questa storia è nata era sposato pure lui.
Solo che le cose col tempo cambiano, si evolvono.
Lui adesso essendo libero vede una possibilità e non è più come prima impossibilitato a chiedere ciò che neppure lui poteva dare o ricevere.
Questa storia è stata lunga e io personalmente non avrei mai scommesso che Rosa tornasse con il marito.
Tornasse ad avere rapporti con il marito: credo che anche questo, comprensibilmente, turbi l'altro.
Rosa... tu hai tenuto duro a lungo per salvare la tua famiglia, tra alti e bassi di fiducia.
Quello che ti ha forse 'salvato' in certi momenti è stato quell'uomo.
Adesso, SE LA TUA DECISIONE E' DEFINITIVA, con lui devi troncare, proprio per il bene che gli vuoi.
Starà male lui, starai male tu ma non hai alternativa.
Se non lo fai, secondo me, è perchè non hai fatto la scelta definitiva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Tra qualche mese farà proprio così ma per ora, a botta calda, mi sa difficile.



non è difficile, basta soffrire in silenzio e per i cazzi propri

una persona con cui ho condiviso sentimenti e intimità CHE MI COMUNICA LA SUA SCELTA merita il mio rispetto sempre e comunque.
posso dirgli UNA VOLTA quanto gli voglio bene e quanto mi mancherà, il resto -ma che lo dico a fare- sono maldestri tentativi di far sentire in colpa, di far leva sulle debolezze, di riavvicinare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> Specie ricordando che quando questa storia è nata era sposato pure lui.
> Solo che le cose col tempo cambiano, si evolvono.
> Lui adesso essendo libero vede una possibilità e non è più come prima impossibilitato a chiedere ciò che neppure lui poteva dare o ricevere.
> ...


ecco, l'hai detto meglio di me


----------



## Leda (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Adesso, SE LA TUA DECISIONE E' DEFINITIVA, con lui devi troncare, proprio per il bene che gli vuoi.
> Starà male lui, starai male tu ma non hai alternativa.
> Se non lo fai, secondo me, è perchè non hai fatto la scelta definitiva.


Quoto, con vigore!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Febbraio 2014)

Quello che dicono Chiara e Sbriciolata ha il suo perchè.

Ma io la vedo anche dal punto di vista del rispetto per quello che desidera e pensa l'ex amante di Rosa.
E lo dico io che piuttosto che riandare a chiedere qualcosa a uno che mi ha mollato, mi mangio un braccio.

Il taglio netto fa "guarire prima"? Dipende.
Dipende da come viene gestito.
La scopatina ogni tanto, i contentini... pessimi.
Ma un taglio netto può anche essere preso come, appunto "mi hai usato fino a  che ti servivo, ora ciao e non seccarmi."
Sai che bello... così io no, non "guarirei", mi sentirei cretina. 
Mi sentirei molto più a mio agio a pensare che è stato bello. Che sono stato importante. Che con tutto il rispetto per i motivi per cui si deve chiudere, io rimango una presenza che ha avuto un peso importante.
Che lei, Rosa, non mi archivia come un fiore secco tra le pagine di un libro, dimenticandosi di me in un blitz.

Io, per ME, sarei per il taglio netto. Lo vorrei io. 
Ma se 'sto tizio, pur capendo, ha bisogno di andarci un poco più piano?

Così come gli si fa, giustamente, dono e dovere della capacità di capire che la storia è CHIUSA, così facciamogli pure dono e dovere di essere capace di decidere da sè cosa è meglio per lui.

Odio quando qualcuno dice "lo faccio per il tuo bene. Ti lascio per il tuo bene. Facciamo così, che è meglio per te"

Ohi. Sarò capace io di decidere? E se mi sbaglio, di smazzarmi le conseguenze?

Diverso se ROSA ha bisogno di chiudere di netto per il suo matrimonio.
Ma se lo fa "per lui"... diamine, no... che è, un minorato? No.

E no, non lo considero spostato per le mail notturne. Sono reazioni comprensibili. Non sono da me, io cancellerei direttamente numero e indirizzo di posta, ma sono comprensibili.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello che dicono Chiara e Sbriciolata ha il suo perchè.
> 
> Ma io la vedo anche dal punto di vista del rispetto per quello che desidera e pensa l'ex amante di Rosa.
> E lo dico io che piuttosto che riandare a chiedere qualcosa a uno che mi ha mollato, mi mangio un braccio.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> Adesso, SE LA TUA DECISIONE E' DEFINITIVA, con lui devi troncare, proprio per il bene che gli vuoi.
> Starà male lui, starai male tu ma non hai alternativa.
> Se non lo fai, secondo me, è perchè non hai fatto la scelta definitiva.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello che dicono Chiara e Sbriciolata ha il suo perchè.
> 
> Ma io la vedo anche dal punto di vista del rispetto per quello che desidera e pensa l'ex amante di Rosa.
> E lo dico io che piuttosto che riandare a chiedere qualcosa a uno che mi ha mollato, mi mangio un braccio.
> ...


sono d'accordo anche con te, e ho già detto in precedenza che ognuno dovrebbe fare quel che si sente


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello che dicono Chiara e Sbriciolata ha il suo perchè.
> 
> Ma io la vedo anche dal punto di vista del rispetto per quello che desidera e pensa l'ex amante di Rosa.
> E lo dico io che piuttosto che riandare a chiedere qualcosa a uno che mi ha mollato, mi mangio un braccio.
> ...


aspè: io intendevo una cosa diversa.
Rosa ha voluto bene a quell'uomo e immagino gliene voglia ancora.
Ma : ora Rosa ha deciso, dice, di tornare con il marito, di riprovarci.
Non è la prima volta, conosciamo la storia.
Se ha deciso davvero, secondo me, di tornare con il marito deve troncare perchè è necessario al loro equilibrio.
Se non lo fa, allora forse in fondo in fondo sta lasciando uno spazio alla possibilità di continuare la storia con l'altro, in caso con il marito non funzioni neppure questa volta.
Magari non premeditatamente e in modo consapevole... e sarebbe anche comprensibile, vista la sua storia.
Però così facendo... con lui non si comporterebbe in modo corretto.
Questo intendevo quando ho scritto che lo deve fare per il bene che gli ha voluto, secondo me.
Non quella roba: lo faccio per il tuo bene, che in realtà significa ben altro, di solito si può tradurre con 'lo faccio perchè i tuoi lamenti sono oltremodo fastidiosi adesso che io ho altro da fare'.
Credo che Rosa abbia paura di mollare il salvagente che l'ha tenuta a galla in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè: io intendevo una cosa diversa.
> Rosa ha voluto bene a quell'uomo e immagino gliene voglia ancora.
> Ma : ora Rosa ha deciso, dice, di tornare con il marito, di riprovarci.
> Non è la prima volta, conosciamo la storia.
> ...


quoto. e aggiungo che
per questo non è chiara
con amante ne con marito,
perché in primo luogo
non lo è con se stessa.
ha paura.
di lasciar andare l'amante e
pure il marito.
però forse più l'idea che ha di loro.
che loro in quanto persone.
non so, ma ti quoto.
e quoto anche feath e tebe, di fatto,
pur non volendolo e non programmandolo,
rosa ha usato l'amante per continuare
il suo matrimonio.
ora teme di provarci da sola.


----------



## Carola (15 Febbraio 2014)

No
Quello di avere amante x tenere galla mio matrimonio no
Sarei stata zitta
Avevo tutto marito che mi vuole bene ortimo papa'gran lavoratore facoltoso sportivo
E amante appassionato dolce tenero sempre presente

Chi mi faceva fare sto casino?
Ho un sacco di tempo da passare sola rischio esserebeccata quasi nullo ho amici amiche cene insomma balle e alibi facili

No
Ho detto a mio marito che abbiamo cose imp da capire, nessuna ne certezza ne smanceria
Ad amante detto basta, che io non voglio sentirlo e nemmeno fare quella che soarisce
Non piacerebbe fosse un atteggiamento tenuto con me
Ma che sentirci a deleterio x entrambi
Io la mia decisione do provare qui l ho presa 
Di lasciarmelo fare
Ha detto che si, lo fara'
E da tre gg non scrive 

L ho detto con tutta la calma la dolcezza che posso
Perche non mi e indifferente
Zero
Ne credo mai lo sara'
Ma x me unico motivo x capire e'fare senza lui


----------



## Carola (15 Febbraio 2014)

E so bene che mio marito si e avvicinato sentendomi persa

Vediamo adesso


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hai fatto la cosa più logica.


----------



## Carola (15 Febbraio 2014)

Si lo so 

So anche che logica non e'amore
Razionalita nemmeno

Ma in questi casi con  figli e un marito che pare e dico pare e ridico pare aver capito hasenso

Poi ragazzi amante non amante se non si torna ad un rapporto normale decidero'diversamente

E anche qnd il mio ex dovesse avere unastoria... Mi peserebbe
Perche so che era molto di piu di qualche scopata e chiacchera e risata
Era lui

Brutta persona sono ?

Eppure vedo, vedo sforzi di mio marito
Con tenerezza adesso



Buon week a tutti


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si lo so
> 
> So anche che logica non e'amore
> Razionalita nemmeno
> ...


Se il tuo ex mantiene la parola e  tu pure, non dovresti sapere più niente di lui.

Ed in ogni caso visto che hai sempre detto che non volevi sfasciare la famiglia, non volevi una convivenza con l'amante, sei tu che dovresti tifare perchè lui la trovi un altra e fregartene. Altrimenti diventi egoista se speri che resti solo a pensare a te.  

Se ti disturba pensarlo con un altra, qualche domanda in più dovresti fartela.

Solo che poi ricominceresti con i soliti dubbi. Meglio di no. Cancellalo. Anche i ricordi. 

Buona domenica.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello che dicono Chiara e Sbriciolata ha il suo perchè.
> 
> Ma io la vedo anche dal punto di vista del rispetto per quello che desidera e pensa l'ex amante di Rosa.
> E lo dico io che piuttosto che riandare a chiedere qualcosa a uno che mi ha mollato, mi mangio un braccio.
> ...


Quoto con il mio migliore furore uterino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se il tuo ex mantiene la parola e  tu pure, non dovresti sapere più niente di lui.
> 
> Ed in ogni caso visto che hai sempre detto che non volevi sfasciare la famiglia, non volevi una convivenza con l'amante, sei tu che dovresti tifare perchè lui la trovi un altra e fregartene. Altrimenti diventi egoista se speri che resti solo a pensare a te.
> 
> ...



Come si fa a cancellare i ricordi?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come si fa a cancellare i ricordi?



Conosco la lobotomia, altro nun zo....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conosco la lobotomia, altro nun zo....


Comunque è una cosa strana. Io mi sono sempre vantata di avere un'ottima memoria. Di alcune cose successe anche 20 o 30 anni fa ricordo i minimi dettagli. Poi però ci sono cose che non ricordo affatto. Ad esempio stasera mia sorella mi ha detto che io chiamavo mio padre "il dittatore" , cosa che non ricordo affatto, anzi, ultimamente mi capita spesso di accusare i miei genitori di avermi lasciata troppo libera quando ero ragazza perché di conseguenza ho fatto centinaia di esperienze estreme e credo di essere viva grazie a qualche buona stella boh... Lei dice il contrario, che non ci facevano fare un cazzo. Mah


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque è una cosa strana. Io mi sono sempre vantata di avere un'ottima memoria. Di alcune cose successe anche 20 o 30 anni fa ricordo i minimi dettagli. Poi però ci sono cose che non ricordo affatto. Ad esempio stasera mia sorella mi ha detto che io chiamavo mio padre "il dittatore" , cosa che non ricordo affatto, anzi, ultimamente mi capita spesso di accusare i miei genitori di avermi lasciata troppo libera quando ero ragazza perché di conseguenza ho fatto centinaia di esperienze estreme e credo di essere viva grazie a qualche buona stella boh... Lei dice il contrario, che non ci facevano fare un cazzo. Mah



In effetti..

Non so come si facciano a cancellare volontariamente i ricordi.

Ma tanti sono spariti anche a me.
Spariti, bianco accecante, o nero pesto. Buchi di vita.
Non confusione, avevi il maglione verde, no era rosso. proprio.. zero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti..
> 
> Non so come si facciano a cancellare volontariamente i ricordi.
> 
> ...


bisogna rivolgersi alla Lacuna Inc.


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto. Anche se la certezza è che rosa non l abbia "fatto apposta".
> Ha sottovalutato secondo me certi suoi modi di rapportarsi con lui e lui.
> 
> Mi dispiace davvero tanto per lui.
> ...



quoto...due in bocca al lupo, a ciascuno il suo


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conosco la lobotomia, altro nun zo....


Ho letto che si può fare entrando dalle cavità nasali, senza lasciare cicatrici.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho letto che si può fare entrando dalle cavità nasali, senza lasciare cicatrici.



Io concordo con chi ti ha detto che sei depresso feather...


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho letto che si può fare entrando dalle cavità nasali, senza lasciare cicatrici.


Come no, magari proprio andando a beccare quei ricordi lì, tanto si è perfettamente a conoscenza di come, dove e in che modo in che ordine e numero di archiviazione sono collocati:carneval:


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io concordo con chi ti ha detto che sei depresso feather...


Beh, non la stavo considerando per me.. 

Stavo solo citando una curiosità scientifica.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, non la stavo considerando per me..
> 
> Stavo solo citando una curiosità scientifica.



Sì, immaginavo, ma ho colto l'occasione per dirtelo.

Tu come la vedi?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, non la stavo considerando per me..
> 
> Stavo solo citando una curiosità scientifica.



Cmq, quelli che entravano dal naso per andare a sfrucugliare col cervello, non erano gli antichi Egizi quando imbalsamavano?


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, quelli che entravano dal naso per andare a sfrucugliare col cervello, non erano gli antichi Egizi quando imbalsamavano?


Anche, infatti da lì rimuovevano proprio la materia cerebrale. Mentre per la lobotomia basta fare un taglio, si recidono le sinapsi. Non serve asportare nulla.


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, immaginavo, ma ho colto l'occasione per dirtelo.
> 
> Tu come la vedi?


Può essere, non lo posso escludere. Sarebbe una di quelle depressioni leggere e molto durature, le più difficili da diagnosticare e curare.
Ha volte penso che il mio problema sia semplicemente che mi sento solo, radice di tutti i miei mali. Nei momenti in cui non avverto questa solitudine mi sento bene. Ma dura poco.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Può essere, non lo posso escludere. *Sarebbe una di quelle depressioni leggere e molto durature, le più difficili da diagnosticare e curare.*
> Ha volte penso che il mio problema sia semplicemente che mi sento solo, radice di tutti i miei mali. Nei momenti in cui non avverto questa solitudine mi sento bene. Ma dura poco.



Proprio da te pensare positivo eh? 

Non mi ricordo feather... hai mai consultato uno specialista?


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Proprio da te pensare positivo eh?
> 
> Non mi ricordo feather... hai mai consultato uno specialista?


Due. Ma boh.. La prima non mi ha fatto una gran impressione, il secondo mi sembrava più sveglio però.. mi ha lasciato dopo un paio di sedute, non ho capito se dovrei tornare, se gli sto sulle balle e non vuole rivedermi.. Insomma non ho capito come intendesse andare avanti.

C'è da dire che un campione di ottimismo non lo sono mai stato, neanche nei miei periodi d'oro.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Due. Ma boh.. La prima non mi ha fatto una gran impressione, il secondo mi sembrava più sveglio però.. mi ha lasciato dopo un paio di sedute, non ho capito se dovrei tornare, se gli sto sulle balle e non vuole rivedermi.. Insomma non ho capito come intendesse andare avanti.
> 
> C'è da dire che un campione di ottimismo non lo sono mai stato, neanche nei miei periodi d'oro.



Ma tu vorresti tornarci?
Ti sei sentito a disagio e quindi speri che non vada avanti?
Guarda, non credo proprio che ti ricontatti lui... la decisione di procedere deve essere tua....

O se no, provare pure un terzo? 

Ricordandoti che le sedute non sono necessariamente dei massaggi rilassanti che ti debbano far sentire bene subito dopo, ma un percorso che può essere anche duro e faticoso e persino doloroso.


----------



## Carola (16 Febbraio 2014)

Il mio ex ho visto ha visitato piu e piu volte una roba che era nostra
Ora non posso dire di piu'

Credetemi mi fa male
Mi dispiace
Mi sento un po merda

Ma tengo duro
Tra tre gg e'unadata molto imp x lui ma sarebbe ipocrisia scrivergli
So che non farlo comportera che lui leggera'male, molto, questa cosa

E'dura, io ho week intensi giri amici ma un po ci penso
Con nistalgia con unafitta allo stomaco
che ti smuove dentro e poi passa... Avete presente?
Non mi strappo i capelli non mi manca com affanno non sono distrutta
Non era lui

Ero stanca credo di vivere cosi
Sdoppiata

E'x me alienante


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come si fa a cancellare i ricordi?



Se vuoi con il tempo ci riesci.  All'inizio quando finisce una storia d'amore ci soffri, molto, poi te ne devi fare una ragione.

E' inutile continuare a pensare a chi non ti vuole o a chi non vuoi più.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vuoi con il tempo ci riesci.  All'inizio quando finisce una storia d'amore ci soffri, molto, poi te ne devi fare una ragione.
> 
> E' inutile continuare a pensare a chi non ti vuole o a chi non vuoi più.


Perchè volerlo? Io sono legata ai miei ricordi, indiprndentemente se i rapporti con una persona si chiudono bene o male mi auguro di non dimenticare mai il bello che c'è stato. Fa parte di me. Della mia vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè volerlo? Io sono legata ai miei ricordi, indiprndentemente se i rapporti con una persona si chiudono bene o male mi auguro di non dimenticare mai il bello che c'è stato. Fa parte di me. Della mia vita.




Ma ci sono momenti in cui vorresti che i ricordi magari non sparissero propriamente -perchè se non altro peggio sono meglio ci insegnano a evitare certe situazioni e certe persone- ma che almeno andassero in ibernazione fino a che il dolore non è un pò sceso.


----------



## Innominata (16 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vuoi con il tempo ci riesci.  All'inizio quando finisce una storia d'amore ci soffri, molto, poi te ne devi fare una ragione.
> 
> E' inutile continuare a pensare a chi non ti vuole o a chi non vuoi più.


Forse Clementine non si riferiva a un ricordo per indagare quanto ti può volere ancora o quanto lo puoi volere ancora, ma alla forza che quel ricordo ha su di te e sul tuo benessere, sulla tonalità della tua vita. Non è necessario cancellare, anzi qualsiasi ricordo può essere strutturante. Deve intrecciarsi con altri ricordi, in qualche modo "conversare" con altri ricordi, altri fatti, integrarsi, annodare fili. Solo così anzi può perdere una carica minacciosa e andare insieme agli altri a costituire un'impalcatura, tessere la trama della tua esistenza. Allora può perdere il nero, la paura, il rancore: rimanere li, ma senza tutto questo. Un pezzo di vetro tagliente che invece di tagliare e dissanguare si smussa e va a fare una pietruzza smussata insieme ad altre, si spera preziose: una collana di memorie della vita!


----------



## Flavia (16 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se vuoi con il tempo ci riesci.  All'inizio quando finisce una storia d'amore ci soffri, molto, poi te ne devi fare una ragione.
> 
> E' inutile continuare a pensare a chi non ti vuole o a chi non vuoi più.


non tutti siamo uguali
non è solo una questione 
di carattere
i ricordi che rimangono
sono proporzionali
all'intensità dei tuoi sentimenti
od alla quantità di cicatrici
che ti ha lasciato


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ci sono momenti in cui vorresti che i ricordi magari non sparissero propriamente -perchè se non altro peggio sono meglio ci insegnano a evitare certe situazioni e certe persone- ma che almeno andassero in ibernazione fino a che il dolore non è un pò sceso.


E questo vale per i ricordi brutti. ci sono persone con le quali ho chiuso definitivamente ma conservo di loro momenti piacevoli che non voglio dimenticare. Intendevo questo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè volerlo? Io sono legata ai miei ricordi, indiprndentemente se i rapporti con una persona si chiudono bene o male mi auguro di non dimenticare mai il bello che c'è stato. Fa parte di me. Della mia vita.


Preferisco il presente. 

Se devo ricordare qualcosa cerco e spero sia qualcosa di bello, le mie figlie, mio padre, qualche amico speciale.

Di mio marito preferisco non ricordare niente, ci provo almeno. Altrimenti mi vengono in mente solo cose negative.


Preferisco ricordare  quello che mi è piaciuto fare oggi. 

Ricordare prima di dormire la luna che questa sera illumina il mare.

Al sole che oggi mi riscaldava mentre leggevo un romanzo sola su una lunga spiaggia bianca.

Alla giornata che vivrò domani che si prospetta piena di sole  e forse potrà riservarmi piacevoli sorprese, chi lo sa!

Se qualche ricordo arriva per caso non mi sconvolge ne mi conforta se di persone che non fanno  più parte della mia vita.

Preferisco vivere nuove esperienze.

Meno ancora cerco di ricordare chi mi ha deluso o non voluto. Per soffrire? No grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Preferisco il presente.
> 
> Se devo ricordare qualcosa cerco e spero sia qualcosa di bello, le mie figlie, mio padre, qualche amico speciale.
> 
> ...


Anch'io vivo il presente e penso al futuro. Ma i ricordi fanno parte di me. Hanno contribuito a farmi diventare ció che sono. Non volervi vorrebbe dire, per me, rinnegare cose e persone che ho incintrato e vissuto e visto che tutto mi é servito preferisco non farlo


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io vivo il presente e penso al futuro. Ma i ricordi fanno parte di me. Hanno contribuito a farmi diventare ció che sono. Non volervi vorrebbe dire, per me, rinnegare cose e persone che ho incontrato e vissuto e visto che tutto mi é servito preferisco non farlo



Intanto sono ricordi proprio perchè vissuti, ogni tanto possono riaffiorare, ma si sono persone che passano la vita a pensare al passato (ho una figlia cosi, la più grande), non si rassegna mai a perdere qualcuno di vista, mai, difficile farle capire che è fatale perdere qualcuno di vista, non poter vedere sempre tutti  che è inutile vivere appunto più di ricordi che del presente. 

Se poi qualcuno ci tratta male, non ci vuole, devo e voglio dimenticarlo, non serve a niente impormi, cercarlo, pensarlo, se poi disgraziatamente mi torna in mente, cerco di pensare ad altro, me lo impongo.

Stavo benissimo con lui?  Certo. Ma non mi vuole, non possiamo, qualunque sia il motivo le strade si sono divise, se ricordarlo mi fa soffrire cerco di cambiare pensieri.

Anche i ricordi belli possono far male se lo stato d'animo attuale non è sereno.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Certo che si può, però, almeno io la penso così, se avessi il dubbio, non la certezza, che" sta con un altra" ( nello specifico la moglie), perchè ne è ancora innamorato e io gli servissi per  ravvivare , rinnovare il suo rapporto con lei; bhè non sarei competitiva.. lo manderei direttamente a c............re....Non* pretendo *l'esclusiva, o si essere la priorità nella sua vita, ma* di contare davvero, di essere nel suo cuore si... questo si*.
> a


Ti pare poco?
Se una persona conta davvero ed è nel nostro cuore la vogliamo mettere in una situazione da comprimaria? Io non credo. Io non lo vorrei. Non siamo tutti uguali però.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti tornarci?
> Ti sei sentito a disagio e quindi speri che non vada avanti?
> Guarda, non credo proprio che ti ricontatti lui... la decisione di procedere deve essere tua....
> 
> ...


No, non mi sentivo a disagio ma neppure ho visto un percorso davanti. Mi aspettavo che mi dicessero qualcosa, tipo: "possiamo andare avanti così così e cosà" invece boh.. se vuoi vieni se no fai a meno.. non mi è chiaro se e perché dovrei andare ancora.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Il mio ex ho visto ha visitato piu e piu volte una roba che era nostra


Eh già, anche io l'ho fatto per diverso tempo. Visitare i luoghi dove mi ha fatto provare quelle emozioni, quelle che ora mi mancano così tanto.
È un modo come un altro per riviverle.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> No, non mi sentivo a disagio ma neppure ho visto un percorso davanti. Mi aspettavo che mi dicessero qualcosa, tipo: "possiamo andare avanti così così e cosà" invece boh.. se vuoi vieni se no fai a meno.. non mi è chiaro se e perché dovrei andare ancora.


Forse è stata lasciata a te la decisione perché non era chiara la tua disponibilità ad andare oltre i fatti contingenti, specifici attuali.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse è stata lasciata a te la decisione perché non era chiara la tua disponibilità ad andare oltre i fatti contingenti, specifici attuali.


Boh, può darsi che non mi sia spiegato chiaramente allora...


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E'dura, io ho week intensi giri amici ma un po ci penso
> 
> Non mi strappo i capelli non mi manca com affanno non sono distrutta
> Non era lui


Ma tu ami tuo marito?


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Si Feath
Ma x molto l ho odiato
E un uomo forte e sicuro che fa sentire inadeguati a volte,  se sei un minimo insicura soccombi
Ma ho capito ce molta facciata educazione e amche paura

Stessi errori li stava x fare com nostr a figlia che e un'agonista di successo
Ma che viveva molto giudizio paterno

Adesso devo vedere se ha capito come sara' una volta usciti da questa tempesta
X qsto lo odiavo
 Poi io credevo si amasse in maniera esclusiva e cuori e violini una sola xsona tutta la vita
Non e proprio cosi


----------



## Tersite (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare poco?
> Se una persona conta davvero ed è nel nostro cuore la vogliamo mettere in una situazione da comprimaria? Io non credo. Io non lo vorrei. Non siamo tutti uguali però.



Se ti rierisci al fatto che siamo clandestini, potrebbe sembrare che io sia sempre in secondo piano, ma non è così, non per me,non è così che mi fa sentire nemmeno quando non c'è...anch'io ho delle priorità e lui non è in cima alla lista, per quanto lo ami, prima di lui viene sicuramente  mio figlio ( idem per lui) come non pretendo che rinunci a tutto quello che si è costruito nella vita per amor mio...Se e quando deciderà che è pronto ad affrontare lo tzunami di una separazione o di mettere le cose in chiaro io ci sarò, forse....dipende dal se e dal quando... per ora non posso e voglio chiedere di più.... Oggi sono particolarmente magnanima, torno da 3 giorni fantastici , vissuti in simbiosi totale e sempre meno mi sento in colpa per le sue frequenti " fughe" Appena tornato a casa si è messo in contatto con me , prima al telefono poi in chat; la moglie era troppo occupata a vedere S Remo per uscire dalla stanza e fare due chiacchiere, chiedergli come è andata ecc ecc....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Se ti rierisci al fatto che siamo clandestini, potrebbe sembrare che io sia sempre in secondo piano, ma non è così, non per me,non è così che mi fa sentire nemmeno quando non c'è...anch'io ho delle priorità e lui non è in cima alla lista, per quanto lo ami, prima di lui viene sicuramente  mio figlio ( idem per lui) come non pretendo che rinunci a tutto quello che si è costruito nella vita per amor mio...Se e quando deciderà che è pronto ad affrontare lo tzunami di una separazione o di mettere le cose in chiaro io ci sarò, forse....dipende dal se e dal quando... per ora non posso e voglio chiedere di più.... Oggi sono particolarmente magnanima, torno da 3 giorni fantastici , vissuti in simbiosi totale e sempre meno mi sento in colpa per le sue frequenti " fughe" Appena tornato a casa si è messo in contatto con me , prima al telefono poi in chat; la moglie era troppo occupata a vedere S Remo per uscire dalla stanza e fare due chiacchiere, chiedergli come è andata ecc ecc....


Tu eri li' con loro?....


----------



## Tersite (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu eri li' con loro?....


più o meno.... dal momento che è sceso dalla macchina ( alle 11 di sera) auricolare e telefono ( ho assistito in diretta) al dialogo " ciao sono tornato"  e lei " ok la ragazza dorme e io mi sto guardando S Remo, per favore chiudi la porta) poi arrivata a casa ho acceso skipe e siamo stati a chiacchierare fino quasi l'una ( il viaggio sempre al telefono mentre sistemava le sue cose e si preparava una tisana )


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Se ti rierisci al fatto che siamo clandestini, potrebbe sembrare che io sia sempre in secondo piano, ma non è così, non per me,non è così che mi fa sentire nemmeno quando non c'è...anch'io ho delle priorità e lui non è in cima alla lista, per quanto lo ami, prima di lui viene sicuramente  mio figlio ( idem per lui) come non pretendo che rinunci a tutto quello che si è costruito nella vita per amor mio...Se e quando deciderà che è pronto ad affrontare lo tzunami di una separazione o di mettere le cose in chiaro io ci sarò, forse....dipende dal se e dal quando... per ora non posso e voglio chiedere di più.... Oggi sono particolarmente magnanima, torno da 3 giorni fantastici , vissuti in simbiosi totale e sempre meno mi sento in colpa per le sue frequenti " fughe" Appena tornato a casa si è messo in contatto con me , prima al telefono poi in chat; la moglie era troppo occupata a vedere S Remo per uscire dalla stanza e fare due chiacchiere, chiedergli come è andata ecc ecc....


E' reciproco.
Tu metti lui in quel ruolo, tu lo metti in condizione di nascondersi, mentire, sentirsi fuori posto in casa sua.
Magari ti piace.


----------



## Tersite (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' reciproco.
> Tu metti lui in quel ruolo, tu lo metti in condizione di nascondersi, mentire, sentirsi fuori posto in casa sua.
> Magari ti piace.


Io cosa ? Avrà anche le sue buone  ragioni, su cui abbiamo disquisito fin troppo, ma è lui che sceglie di mentire, di nascondersi e, forse, sentirsi fuori posto a casa sua... nessuno gli impedisce di chiudere con me se la cosa gli pesa troppo. Io ho improntato la mia vita sulla trasparenza e la lealtà...No non mi piace affatto, l'ho già detto e lo ribadisco (pure a lui) ; è l'aspetto di lui che mi piace meno, che comprendo e stimo meno; la sua capacità di vivere a comparti stagni.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Io cosa ? Avrà anche le sue buone  ragioni, su cui abbiamo disquisito fin troppo, ma è lui che sceglie di mentire, di nascondersi e, forse, sentirsi fuori posto a casa sua... nessuno gli impedisce di chiudere con me se la cosa gli pesa troppo. Io ho improntato la mia vita sulla trasparenza e la lealtà...No non mi piace affatto, l'ho già detto e lo ribadisco (pure a lui) ; è l'aspetto di lui che mi piace meno, che comprendo e stimo meno; la sua capacità di vivere a comparti stagni.


Lui sceglie e tu anche.


----------



## Tersite (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui sceglie e tu anche.


Si scelgo di stare con lui, nonostante sia sposato, nonostante sappia che difficilmente la nostra storia sarà mai ufficialzzata, nonostante sappia che per stare con me, per condividere con me momenti, giornate e molto altro racconta balle o mezze verità...Quindi ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Si scelgo di stare con lui, nonostante sia sposato, nonostante sappia che difficilmente la nostra storia sarà mai ufficialzzata, nonostante sappia che per stare con me, per condividere con me momenti, giornate e molto altro racconta balle o mezze verità...Quindi ?


Niente.
Era in riferimento a quello che avevi scritto.






 Originariamente Scritto da *Tersite*                  Certo che si può, però, almeno io la penso così, se avessi il dubbio, non la certezza, che" sta con un altra" ( nello specifico la moglie), perché ne è ancora innamorato e io gli servissi per  ravvivare , rinnovare il suo rapporto con lei; bhè non sarei competitiva.. lo manderei direttamente a c............re....Non* pretendo *l'esclusiva, o si essere la priorità nella sua vita, ma* di contare davvero, di essere nel suo cuore si... questo si*.


Per me si è funzionali (lui a te e tu a lui) e non si conta davvero, se si mette una persona in condizioni di essere scissa o collaterale.
Io ho idee impopolari.

A volte commento in senso generale, anche se cito un post.
Non ce l'ho con te. Anzi, te l'ho già detto, per me è una buona soluzione in un'età in cui non ci si deve costruire una famiglia.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Io cosa ? Avrà anche le sue buone  ragioni, su cui abbiamo disquisito fin troppo, ma è lui che sceglie di mentire, di nascondersi e, forse, sentirsi fuori posto a casa sua... nessuno gli impedisce di chiudere con me se la cosa gli pesa troppo. Io ho improntato la mia vita sulla trasparenza e la lealtà...No non mi piace affatto, l'ho già detto e lo ribadisco (pure a lui) ; è l'aspetto di lui che mi piace meno, che comprendo e stimo meno; *la sua capacità di vivere a comparti stagni.*





Purtroppo è tipico di molti uomini. Nel vostro caso è tutto molto strano, uno che può sparire per giorni dovrebbe anche avere la possibilità di essere più chiaro in famiglia, pur restandoci. Però e' una mia impressione.


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> più o meno.... dal momento che è sceso dalla macchina ( alle 11 di sera) auricolare e telefono ( ho assistito in diretta) al dialogo " ciao sono tornato"  e lei " ok la ragazza dorme e io mi sto guardando S Remo, per favore chiudi la porta) poi arrivata a casa ho acceso skipe e siamo stati a chiacchierare fino quasi l'una ( il viaggio sempre al telefono mentre sistemava le sue cose e si preparava una tisana )


Cioè, questo è nella stanza a fianco a chattare con l'amante dopo essere tornato da una vacanza di 3 giorni con la stessa e la moglie non ha il minimo sospetto sulla fedeltà del marito? 
Mi sono perso un pezzo?


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Niente.
> Era in riferimento a quello che avevi scritto.
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono impopolari le tue idee e la penso come te, nello specifico caso ( il nostro) l'età, le condizioni, fanno si che la si viva più serenamente anche se con qualche inevitabile sofferenza e insofferenza, non è stato facile, ad esempio, per entrambi lasciarci dopo aver vissuto 3 giorni in assoluta libertà, pur sapendo che ci saremmo rivisti a breve...


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Purtroppo è tipico di molti uomini. Nel vostro caso è tutto molto strano, uno che può sparire per giorni dovrebbe anche avere la possibilità di essere più chiaro in famiglia, pur restandoci. Però e' una mia impressione.


Ne abbiamo parlato più volte e lui è convinto che non funzionerebbe, non so , per come la conosco io ha ragione e comunque non ho mai voluto entrare troppo nel merito.
"sparire" .. non esageriamo, si fa sentire tutti i giorni , anche se i dialoghi sono stringati e freddini con lei ,chiama sopratutto la figlia e lei chiama lui .


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Cioè, questo è nella stanza a fianco a chattare con l'amante dopo essere tornato da una vacanza di 3 giorni con la stessa e la moglie non ha il minimo sospetto sulla fedeltà del marito?
> Mi sono perso un pezzo?


O non sospetta o non le importa....in ogni caso succede tutti i giorni, che sia stato via o meno..

Anche a me suona strano e non solo a me. Mentre eravamo via mi ha mandato qualche sms un amico suo ( le mogli sono amiche ) che sa di noi; sua moglie aveva chiamato per chiederle di unirsi a loro per una pizza , alla sua risposta negativa spiegando che il marito era via per 3 giorni con " i soliti amici" ( in teoria io e e mio marito; lei non sa che siamo separati ) la sua amica ha commentato con il marito  la situazione definendola a dir poco sospetta e chiedendogli se sapesse qualcosa; lui ha glissato e negato ma ha pensato di parlarne con me per non allarmare lui. Al ritorno nulla di nulla tutto tranquillo mah !!!


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che situazione delle balle povera donna
Ti capisco tu fai bene 
Ma Il tuo lui scusa che gran coniglio!!

Davvero a me farebbe cadere le palle uno cosi 
Però evidentemente ti da cosi tanto che ti fa stare bene 
Non discuto questo
Penso il suo vivere a compartimenti stagni
Lo diceva anche mio ex amante ...
Io non ci sono mai riuscita


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Che situazione delle balle povera donna
> Ti capisco tu fai bene
> Ma Il tuo lui scusa che gran coniglio!!
> 
> ...


Nemmeno
Io ci sono riuscita ma nonostante la crisi noi abbiamo parlato sviscerato
 I problemi eravamo una coppia  non una s.p.a .A quanto pare loro hanno accettato e decretato la morte della loro senza analizzarla per non affrontare le conseguenze Sarà pure un coniglio ma lei gli ha spianato la strada e con me è molto attento presente dolce e appassionato  oltre ad  analizzare ogni gesto e parola e parlare molto di noi di quel che ci tiene legati


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Mà, alla fine se c'è una relazione "amanti a vita" il punto è tutto... il single (maschio o femmina) è convinto delle motivazioni dell'altro per non lasciare la famiglia?

Conosco una coppia decennale, l'ho già detto, lei single lui sposato.
Pur con dolore e amarezza, sono entrambi concordi nel non cambiare quello che è.
Nè lui nè lei vedono come sia possibili riunirsi, vivere assieme, sia logisticamente, sia come costo emotivo globale.
Nonostante lei sia, per definizione di amante, la stronza  mi dice che sì, sogna di vivere col suo uomo, ma poi si immagina con lui, nella loro casa.. e si chiede come potrebbe rendere felice il suo uomo, quando lui si tormenterebbe per avere abbandonato la moglie. Per avere sconvolto i figli che non immaginano nulla e vedono due persone, madre e padre, che collaborano serenamente.
E si chiede lei come potrebbe essere felice quando saprebbe di avere condannato la moglie a invecchiare da sola, quando invecchiare da sola è proprio la sua paura.

E oltre questo punto c'è... una volta constatati i limiti della relazione, il single sente che l'altro fa davvero del suo massimo per dare a lui/lei tutto quello che può?

Poi potete dire che non è vero che non ci sono soluzioni, che quei due potrebbero fare così e colà, o anche che non è vero che lui le dà tutto quel che può, lì bisognerebbe pigliare i due, metterli al microscopio e discuterne fino allo sfinimento.

Però loro sono convinti di questo, e quindi vanno avanti. Convinti di amarsi.


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma credo davvero che si amino
Però che vita a metà ....finta


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma credo davvero che si amino
> Però che vita a metà ....finta



A metà, sì.
Finta?


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Si
C e finzione
Con moglie e figli e amici
X loro

Comprensibile
È carattere
Io impazzirei


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Mentire non essere me stessa non manifestare 
Io darei di matto


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

Pensavo... Con il senno di poi... Se il tuo ex amante fosse stato il fratello "spirituale" di Lothar... Quanto meglio non stavate tutti e due?
Vi vedavate, gran bel sesso... Poi ognuno a casa propria a fare le proprie cosine.. E se anche decidi che non lo vuoi più vedere lui passa alla prossima senza tanti patemi.
Quanto meglio non sarebbe stato? Per lui, ma anche per te. Avresti avuto la tua evasione senza tante pressioni da parte sua. Magari alla fine te la saresti goduta anche di più. No?

E non è una provocazione, dico sul serio. Per come è andata non sarebbe stata meglio improntata così?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si
> C e finzione
> Con moglie e figli e amici
> X loro
> ...



Bè, sì vero.

Loro continuano a pensare che ne valga la pena. Che separarsi sarebbe più doloroso e insopportabile che stare assieme anche in queste condizioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Pensavo... Con il senno di poi... Se il tuo ex amante fosse stato il fratello "spirituale" di Lothar... Quanto meglio non stavate tutti e due?
> *Vi vedavate, gran bel sesso... Poi ognuno a casa propria a fare le proprie cosine.. E se anche decidi che non lo vuoi più vedere lui passa alla prossima senza tanti patemi.*
> Quanto meglio non sarebbe stato? Per lui, ma anche per te. Avresti avuto la tua evasione senza tante pressioni da parte sua. Magari alla fine te la saresti goduta anche di più. No?
> 
> E non è una provocazione, dico sul serio. Per come è andata non sarebbe stata meglio improntata così?



per come è lei molto probabilmente si sarebbe innamorata (di uno così)


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Si forse 
Sarebbe finita dopo tot volte
Viene a noia anche quello
È aggiungici il guardare il proprio compagno
Petche se non scatta altro e'cmq perché quello che hai vale comunque di più nonostante sto gran sesso 
Ho un amico che ha una storia in azienda con una che trova carina ironica simpatica ottimo sesso le scrive anche qualche sms le chiede consigli sull arredam ecc ma mi dice non ne farei mai una compagna di vita  e calcola che lui era un fedele quindi a rischio
Se ce bene se sparisce amen

Io cosi o non riesco
O quest uomo che ho trovato vale di più e lo so
Ma anche mio marito e la mia famiglia
Di più anzi

Forse sono stata "fortunata" 
Ho trovato una bella persona 
X questo ho fatto fatica
Non era un passatempo
È sicuram mi hadato molto di più nonostante finale


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Pensavo... Con il senno di poi... Se il tuo ex amante fosse stato il fratello "spirituale" di Lothar... Quanto meglio non stavate tutti e due?
> Vi vedavate, gran bel sesso... Poi ognuno a casa propria a fare le proprie cosine.. E se anche decidi che non lo vuoi più vedere lui passa alla prossima senza tanti patemi.
> Quanto meglio non sarebbe stato? Per lui, ma anche per te. Avresti avuto la tua evasione senza tante pressioni da parte sua. Magari alla fine te la saresti goduta anche di più. No?
> 
> E non è una provocazione, dico sul serio. Per come è andata non sarebbe stata meglio improntata così?


Tra lothar e amore c'é una sana via di mezzo che non si capisce perchè  non venga mai presa in considerazione.


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> È sicuram mi hadato molto di più nonostante finale


Rimane il fatto che ha fatto una cazzata che non doveva fare. E ora ne paga il prezzo, alto. 

Ha ragione Lothar quindi. 
Il tuo ex non avrebbe avuto te, forse. Che ha perso comunque e ne avrebbe guadagnato moltissimo in divertimento e serenità.


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra lothar e amore c'é una sana via di mezzo che non si capisce perchè  non venga mai presa in considerazione.


E quale sarebbe? 
Affezzionarsi-ma-non-troppo?
Ma io sono convinto che Lothar sia affezionato alle sue amichette. Salvo aver ben presente la temporaneità della cosa. 
E alla prova dei fatti va quasi sempre così.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe?
> Affezzionarsi-ma-non-troppo?
> Ma io sono convinto che Lothar sia affezionato alle sue amichette. Salvo aver ben presente la temporaneità della cosa.
> E alla prova dei fatti va quasi sempre così.


Frequentarsi sentirsi esserci fare buon sesso e volersi bene. 
E se finisce anche se ci si allontana poi ci si puó riavvicinare proprio in nome del bello che si ha avuto


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Frequentarsi sentirsi esserci fare buon sesso e volersi bene.
> E se finisce anche se ci si allontana poi ci si puó riavvicinare proprio in nome del bello che si ha avuto


E io che ho detto? 
Una tenera amicizia. Non mi pare molto distante da quello che fa Lothar.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> Una tenera amicizia. Non mi pare molto distante da quello che fa Lothar.


Secondo me non c'entra nulla con il tipo di relazionr che ha Lothar


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che poi alla fine se hai queste cose sei un po già vicino all innamorarti
No x me o alla loth o a uno dei due parte l embolo
Ne abbiamo visto di casa qui
Io ricorda bastardo dentro x dire
Si era innamorato
E altri casi


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'entra nulla con il tipo di relazionr che ha Lothar


nemmeno per me centra.
Ma siamo ontani anni luce proprio.


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Errore di innamorarsi 
Mica decidi ....
Errore di non fermarsi ai primi segnali forse

Che poi feath io ero molto presa di qsto uomo e credimi un po lo sarò x sempre
Ma lui vuole di più e se lo merita
E mio marito merita forse , spero, di più
Ripeto ho avuto la fortuna di trovare due uomini x cui vale la pena
Con uno ho fatto tre figli però 
E non mi aspettavo una reazione cosi da lui x recuperare le cose


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

X loth penso sia unasorta di diversivo
Ce chi ha la palestra x dire
Il mio amico che vi raccontavo andava in moto
Ha dovuto smettere x un ernia
Ha l amichetta scopereccia in ufficio
Le vuole bene ( come ne voleva alla moto dice)
Ma se non ce non si dispera
Al max manda una mail poi se ne scorda x dire

Lei invece una volta si è fatta trovare in ufficio con un cappotto e sotto..
Nulla!!!

Ecco lui dice una cosi ok la trombo ma mai la vorrei x una vita
E se la moglie osasse lui dice potrei pure mollare amichetta
( sua moglie oltretutto una donna di una bellezza e di un cranio...)

Boh
Tornando a noi
Loth la voce come sport

Come il mio amico la moto
Dice pure che le vuole bene
Come ne voleva snche alla sua moto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> Una tenera amicizia. Non mi pare molto distante da quello che fa Lothar.


La cifra Lothariana è questa
Conte: Le amanti per me sono il nulla.
Io una seconda moglie non la voglio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Oddio inizio  Ripeteremi nelle mail...

Ieri sera fatto tardino

Ero a cena con mio  vecchio amico lui vero marpione alla loth
Qnd gli ho detto che l ex mi cerca ha sentenziato
"Si vede che scopavate bene"

X dire... Nessun altro retro pensiero d ammmmore


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me, feather, il tuo errore non è stato innamorarti.

Quando ti innamori, se sei consapevole di te, di lei, di quello che avete, anche se e quando finisce, anche se soffri e pure tanto, alla fine continui a sentire di aver dato e ricevuto più di quello che ti è stato tolto. (anche dare è bello).
Alla fine senti che ne valeva la pena.

Mentre il tuo errore è stato innamorarti neanche di una idea, ma di un tuo bisogno. E allora arriva l'amarezza che ti consuma le carni come un acido.

Anche adesso, tu non sogni un amore.... sogni la soluzione al tuo malessere, materializzata in una donna che ti "salvi".
Prima la tua ex amante... poi, a quanto hai scritto, un'altra donna che per un breve attimo ti è sembrato potesse "prendere il ruolo della tua ex amante".

Alla fine, povero feather, il tuo problema sei sempre tu. E il tuo errore, continuare ad ostinarti a pensare che la soluzione al tuo problema sia in una donna.

Te l'ho già detto... potresti essere pure il mio uomo ideale, ma se io ti incontrassi e sentissi che peso vuoi mettere sulle mie spalle, scapperei a gambe levate. Mettersi con te, feather, per come sei messo adesso, significa doversi caricare di una immagine e di una responsabilità che solo una crocerossina doc vorrebbe prendersi.
Ma tu sei troppo poco "dannato" per una crocerossina, temo.

Che stai facendo per stare meglio feather? Oltre che rimuginare e rimuginare.
Ci torni dallo psicanalista? Sembra che anche lì, tu aspettassi che i passi li facesse lui... ma sei tu a dover desiderare di cambiare... 

Feather, ti dico una cosa che ho detto spesso a mio fratello: fino a che continui a insultare il destino cinico e baro, fino a che dai la responsabilità di ogni male a questo e quello, e persino quando riconosci che c'è qualcosa che non va in te dici "ma è colpa di papà e mamma che hanno detto/fatto/nonfatto", fino a che aspetti che qualcosa o qualcuno scenda dal celo per salvarti... non potrà mai cambiare nulla.
Solo quando ti rendi conto che solo tu puoi davvero aiutare te stesso, qualcosa potrà cambiare.


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, alla fine se c'è una relazione "amanti a vita" il punto è tutto... il single (maschio o femmina) è convinto delle motivazioni dell'altro per non lasciare la famiglia?
> 
> Conosco una coppia decennale, l'ho già detto, lei single lui sposato.
> Pur con dolore e amarezza, sono entrambi concordi nel non cambiare quello che è.
> ...


Togliamo pure il " convinti di amarsi" e ci metterei un " si amano nonostante le difficoltà"


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tere 
Se ami io sono sicura
Svolti decidi 
Soptutto in una casa  dove secondo me so respira un aria insostenibile e lo Percepirà pure la ragazzina

Io sbaglierò
Credo sia un brav uomo ma che ami solo se stesso
Non x cattiveria
X limiti suoi egoismo suoi

TU invece mi dai idea di energia voglia di vita 
Non so
Vista da fuori e solo da fuori appunto
Permettino di dire che non è amarsi contro le difficoltà
E 'creare difficoltà ad un amore
Lui messo alle strette sceglierebbe ancora quella apatia li sono quasi certa


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Tere
> Se ami io sono sicura
> Svolti decidi
> *Soptutto in una casa  dove secondo me so respira un aria insostenibile e lo Percepirà pure la ragazzina*
> ...


E' probabile ma lui mi ripete spesso che "qualunque cosa succede a te non rinuncio" e io alle strette non lo metto di certo, non per paura ma per rispetto dei  patti iniziali....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> E' probabile ma lui mi ripete spesso che "qualunque cosa succede a te non rinuncio" e io alle strette non lo metto di certo, non per paura ma per rispetto dei  patti iniziali....



Posso consigliare una cosa?

Quando rispondi commentando dentro il quote di altri, usa un colore diverso 
Non si capisce nulla altrimenti!


----------



## Tersite (20 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso consigliare una cosa?
> 
> Quando rispondi commentando dentro il quote di altri, usa un colore diverso
> Non si capisce nulla altrimenti!


OK vedrò di seguire il suggerimento.... ma sono impedita; è il mio primo forum oltre che il primo amante


----------



## feather (20 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me, feather, il tuo errore non è stato innamorarti.
> 
> Quando ti innamori, se sei consapevole di te, di lei, di quello che avete, anche se e quando finisce, anche se soffri e pure tanto, alla fine continui a sentire di aver dato e ricevuto più di quello che ti è stato tolto. (anche dare è bello).
> Alla fine senti che ne valeva la pena.
> ...


Ma io non ho mai dato la colpa al destino cinico e baro. La colpa è sempre e comunque mia. Ne della mia ex amante, ne del destino.
Dove ho scritto il contrario?
Per quanto riguarda lo psicologo, lo so che quello col cervello fuori squadra sono io e non lui, e che il lavoro lo devo fare io.. Mai dubitato questo.
Ma mi aspettavo mi prospettasse un percorso per arrivarci. Le rogne che ho le so anch'io. Ho bisogno di uno che mi indichi la strada.
Perché il punto è proprio questo, mi chiedi cosa faccio a parte rimuginare, niente! Che ca.. vuoi che faccia?? Io non lo so cosa fare, da che parte guardare... 
Forse ha ragione sia lo psicologo che Giorgio, sto elaborando il lutto, finché non mi libero di questo non c'è molto da fare. E potrebbero volerci degli anni per smaltire la botta..
Nel frattempo? Che fare? Io non lo so. Ed è anche probabile che tu abbia ragione, finché sono così è meglio se sto da solo. Non sono nelle condizioni di avere una relazione decente.

Boh...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> Non sono impopolari le tue idee e la penso come te, nello specifico caso ( il nostro) l'età, le condizioni, fanno si che la si viva più serenamente anche se con qualche inevitabile sofferenza e insofferenza, non è stato facile, ad esempio, per entrambi lasciarci dopo aver vissuto 3 giorni in assoluta libertà, pur sapendo che ci saremmo rivisti a breve...


Se i tre giorni diventassero trenta o 300 magari questo desiderio di stare insieme si affievolirebbe.
Come ha scritto una mia amica si fb: chi si sposa una seconda volta, cos'è che non ha capito della prima? :carneval:
Anche i miei genitori sostenevano che l'ideale sarebbe stato vivere gli amori come certi attori: incontrarsi per la passione e poi ognuno a casa propria.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, alla fine se c'è una relazione "amanti a vita" il punto è tutto... il single (maschio o femmina) è convinto delle motivazioni dell'altro per non lasciare la famiglia?
> 
> Conosco una coppia decennale, l'ho già detto, lei single lui sposato.
> Pur con dolore e amarezza, sono entrambi concordi nel non cambiare quello che è.
> ...


Il peggio tocca a chi tocca avere lui che invecchia :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me, feather, il tuo errore non è stato innamorarti.
> 
> Quando ti innamori, se sei consapevole di te, di lei, di quello che avete, anche se e quando finisce, anche se soffri e pure tanto, alla fine continui a sentire di aver dato e ricevuto più di quello che ti è stato tolto. (anche dare è bello).
> Alla fine senti che ne valeva la pena.
> ...


:up: e in particolare il grassetto!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il peggio tocca a chi tocca avere lui che invecchia :carneval:



Al di là della battuta, però, invecchiare è forse peggio per un uomo?
Magari quella che invecchia peggio è la moglie, o l'amante...

E lo sai perfettamente, vivere assieme è tutta una avventura... e invecchiare assieme un'altra avventura...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Al di là della battuta*, però, *invecchiare è forse peggio per un uomo?*
> Magari quella che invecchia peggio è la moglie, o l'amante...
> 
> E lo sai perfettamente, vivere assieme è tutta una avventura... e invecchiare assieme un'altra avventura...


Statisticamente lo è.
In ogni caso la vecchiaia è il prezzo che si paga per non morire giovani e come andrà non lo sa nessuno e niente garantisce salute o compagnia a nessuno.


----------



## Tersite (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se i tre giorni diventassero trenta o 300 magari questo desiderio di stare insieme si affievolirebbe.
> Come ha scritto una mia amica si fb: chi si sposa una seconda volta, cos'è che non ha capito della prima? :carneval:
> Anche i miei genitori sostenevano che l'ideale sarebbe stato vivere gli amori come certi attori: incontrarsi per la passione e poi ognuno a casa propria.


_Niente e nessuno ti garantisce nulla; il desiderio di stare insieme si affievolirebbe ? Può darsi ! Usiamo pure il condizionale, dal momento che le possibilità di diventare una coppia "ufficiale" sono molto remote. Dal primo matrimonio ho imparato che non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia, che il " noi" va coltivato, nutrito, che è importante avere interessi e obbiettivi comuni, che è altrettanto importante coltivare spazi propri e non invadere quelli dell'altro,_che _è fondamentale avere cura di se , in tutti i sensi, non solo fisicamente, per mantenere vivo l'interesse dell'altro nei tuoi confronti. Io e il mio amante veniamo da una gavetta molto importante; l'amicizia e so, sappiamo_ , che potrebbe funzionare Alla nostra età è difficile che _ci siano dei cambiamenti che possano allontanarci ( cosa invece molto probabile quando ci si mette insieme da giovani )_Siamo molto diversi caratterialmente; io espansiva e socievole lui riservato e selettivo  ma con molte passioni  e interessi da condividere.Mai potrei pretendere che mi segua a ballare o a qualche festa affollata ma so che non si permetterebbe mai di "impedirmi" uscite del genere , come io comprenderei il suo bisogno di isolarsi  di tanto in tanto camminando per ore da solo in montagna... Amore, rispetto e dialogo...in fondo la ricetta è semplice....anzi  sarebbe semplice


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tersite ha detto:


> _Niente e nessuno ti garantisce nulla; il desiderio di stare insieme si affievolirebbe ? Può darsi ! Usiamo pure il condizionale, dal momento che le possibilità di diventare una coppia "ufficiale" sono molto remote. Dal primo matrimonio ho imparato che non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia, che il " noi" va coltivato, nutrito, che è importante avere interessi e obbiettivi comuni, che è altrettanto importante coltivare spazi propri e non invadere quelli dell'altro,_che _è fondamentale avere cura di se , in tutti i sensi, non solo fisicamente, per mantenere vivo l'interesse dell'altro nei tuoi confronti. Io e il mio amante veniamo da una gavetta molto importante; l'amicizia e so, sappiamo_ , che potrebbe funzionare Alla nostra età è difficile che _ci siano dei cambiamenti che possano allontanarci ( cosa invece molto probabile quando ci si mette insieme da giovani )_Siamo molto diversi caratterialmente; io espansiva e socievole lui riservato e selettivo  ma con molte passioni  e interessi da condividere.Mai potrei pretendere che mi segua a ballare o a qualche festa affollata ma so che non si permetterebbe mai di "impedirmi" uscite del genere , come io comprenderei il suo bisogno di isolarsi  di tanto in tanto camminando per ore da solo in montagna... Amore, rispetto e dialogo...in fondo la ricetta è semplice....anzi  sarebbe semplice


Ammiro il tuo ottimismo.
Ti auguro di avere ciò che desideri (non però nel senso di essere condannata ad averlo come nel famoso detto) :up:


----------



## Tersite (23 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammiro il tuo ottimismo.
> Ti auguro di avere ciò che desideri (non però nel senso di essere condannata ad averlo come nel famoso detto) :up:



Piu che ottimismo lo chiamerei realismo....comunque grazie:bacio:


----------

